# What are Floyds weaknesses?



## El Chicano (Jun 4, 2013)

What are they?

Power?

Not a good finisher?
* had Marquez,Ghost,Cotto,Zab all hurt but couldn't finish the job...

Anything else?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Floyd's weakness are his size, undersized WW and Jr. MW.
Also his tentantiveness in engaging (atleast the classic and seemingly reformed Floyd) (more aggressive cotto/ortiz engaged but got touched more as well)


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Gambling, domestic abuse.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shown he can be outworked at times against an effective, intelligent front-foot fighter. Can be maneuvered to the ropes against top fighters, and whilst there, using the correct tactics such as not smothering your own work and setting up combinations behind a jab, can be landed on more frequently than one would think.

Open to certain shots, also, as all fighters are, given his form of guard. A quick feint to the body followed by a right hand can be hugely effective before he adapts and controls the pace of the bout, eventually figuring an opponent out and beating them. Has also shown to move in straight lines quite often when being pressed, linked to being maneuvered to the ropes of course.

He's a hugely well-rounded fighter; brilliant footwork, accuracy, underrated pop, all-time great defense, and always competing at optimal condition. Not _too_ many distinct weaknesses to point out to be honest.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He often fights in straight lines, which is why he can be vulnerable to a jab or rushed back to the ropes to his detriment. 

He doesn't throw at shoulder level with his left hook, which is why he's most vulnerable while throwing that shot. 

He rarely circles to his left against Southpaws, so when they aren't right-hand dominant, he's forced to be aggressive to land his right. 

He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots. 

He often drops his right low when throwing his left hand.

He kind of slaps with his combinations at times.

He's not that fluid in exchanges, he needs to restart after getting hit twice (less of a flaw and more of a style preference though).

The left side of his body is the most exposed part, it's nearly always available.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

*He is too charitable.
*He is too charismatic.
*He is too good at pot-shotting.
*He has too much money.
*He has too many friends.
*He has too many lovers.
*He has too many cars.
*He has too many security guards.
*He has too big a mansion.
*He has won too many world title fights.
*He has beaten too many world champions.
*He's won too many world titles in too many weight classes.
*He's too pretty.
*He's too undefeated.
*He doesn't have enough defeats.
*He can't find anybody that can beat him.
*He's failed to lose.
*He's lost his ability to get hit more than once at a time.
*He's too loved.
*He loses at failure.
*He can't seem to find any configuration of scalp or facial hair that doesn't suit him.
*He can't stop winning money while gambling.
*He can't really gamble properly because he always fails to not know who will win and how.

It's a pretty long list, if I'm honest. Poor bastard.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> *He is too charitable.
> *He is too charismatic.
> *He is too good at pot-shotting.
> *He has too much money.
> ...


LOL


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

He isn't Lomachenko


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if FMJ has weaknesses. I don't notice him doing anything glaringly wrong which another fighter can use to capitalize on. More like things you notice:

1. He seems to be genuinely troubled by fast and/or slick guys. (Judah, Augustus, Corely)
2. His chin can be cracked. (Mosley, Hatton, Judah, etc...)
3. He could use more power. (Everybody at 147+)
4. Isn't a finisher? This is debatable/insignificant, because I have yet to see him enter the 9th behind.

I think the guy who gets Mayweather is a strong young Boxer Puncher or a relentless compact hard hitting _*GENUINE *_WW Pressure Brawler with good footwork. I don't care what anyone says, I think a pressure fighter could give FMJ fits. Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any that are equally as dedicated to delivering offense as they are to cardio.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

his power but that is because he is fighting out of his weight class like manny


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gonna amend this with GIFs.



Bogotazo said:


> He often fights in straight lines, which is why he can be vulnerable to a jab or rushed back to the ropes to his detriment.





























Bogotazo said:


> He doesn't throw at shoulder level with his left hook, which is why he's most vulnerable while throwing that shot.






























Bogotazo said:


> He rarely circles to his left against Southpaws, so when they aren't right-hand dominant, he's forced to be aggressive to land his right.






















Bogotazo said:


> He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots.














Bogotazo said:


> He often drops his right low when throwing his left hand.














Bogotazo said:


> He kind of slaps with his combinations at times.














Bogotazo said:


> He's not that fluid in exchanges, he needs to restart after getting hit twice (less of a flaw and more of a style preference though).






















Bogotazo said:


> The left side of his body is the most exposed part, it's nearly always available.












As you can see some of these are related and a lot of the examples cross-correlate. Floyd has few flaws, but the advantage of his nearly flawless well-rounded style is that the patterns become a bit easier to see than they might for other less consistent fighters.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes prone to straight right hands and left 1s and right hooks


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

his weakness: gold diggas!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes prone to straight right hands and left 1s and right hooks


I haven't seen straight rights get him. It's the overhands since they go over his shoulder once in a blue moon


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I haven't seen straight rights get him. It's the overhands since they go over his shoulder once in a blue moon


Yup, the straight right is probably the least effective punch to land on Floyd since he's primed to roll it at all times (next to the left hook), unless you can time it over the shoulder, and more often it's an overhand.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He often fights in straight lines, which is why he can be vulnerable to a jab or rushed back to the ropes to his detriment.
> 
> He doesn't throw at shoulder level with his left hook, which is why he's most vulnerable while throwing that shot.
> 
> ...


For someone who tries so hard to seem knowledgeable, this was too much bs for me to ignore. Almost every point was false. I know you do not box and try to say things that you heard from tv or trainer but you really do not know how boxing works nor relate it to the right examples.

1) He HARDLY fights in straight lines. The few times he did was a defensive choice to get out of range. And don't bother to bust out the clip where Oscar made a failed attempt in attacking Floyd and had him backing up in "straight lines" Floyd ducks, sway, lean, smother, and side step very efficiently and almost perform out of instinct. Whatever you could find i could find 10x more clips to disprove your point. Trust me.

2) Floyd can circle whichever the way he wants bc he knows what he is doing and proves it. I circle to my opponents power hand especially if i have a plan or i know they are not accurate with it. IT ALL DEPENDS ON YOUR OPPONENT and NOT ON CONCEPT ALONE.

3) Floyd fights vast majority of the time ON THE BACKFOOT. I hardly ever see him put much weight on his front. Again shows that you do not know how to box. Floyd likes his right hand> He would not be able to shoot quick lead rights if he puts too much weight on his left lead foot. When someone throws a right hand, you push off with the right foot. Left hand, LEFT FOOT. Don't believe me? Get up and throw some shots.

4) Floyd main strength is his form and often attacks while guarding. Most of the shots he throws he is defending as well. And again, don't bother flooding the thread with a few clips that he didn't for i can easily find just as many where he did. Floyd is one of the most defensive minded fighters in the modern era and is known for his discipline and it shows through his form.

5) This is about the ONLY semi Valid point you have brought. I do see Floyd slap with his punches at times especially when he is attacking and turning his opponent.

6) wtf bs are you talking about? Did he drop his right hand low when he clocks corrales at the opening of a round? No... your love to label a fighter base off 1 or 2 clips. In a boxing match, there are plenty of moments where YOU HAVE TO ATTACK OUT OF POSITION. It is all part of the game. Clearly you never boxed before.

7) Not fluid in exchanges? How about Floyd doesn't try to do any exchanges. It is not his style. "need to reset" He is not involve in it 95% of the time. Floyd got one of the best footwork/balance today, HE IS ALMOST ALWAYS IN POSITION TO COUNTER or DEFEND.

8) Left side expose? Floyd is either in Philly shell who in natural stance defense the left side with arms guarding the body and rolls the shoulder up to block head shots. When Floyd is not in philly he is in conventional and guards the whole body. The only times he leaves himself open is when he tries to bait someone in.

Bogo. And you shock me to think that you think Whitaker got a better footwork than Bhop as well when Whitaker main bread and butter is his upperbody movement. Anyone who knows anything about boxing would know that Bhop got better footwork. I guess all the dick riding you do every on here fool some naive posters.

I can't believe i had to type all this but it was sooooooo very bad. You bullshit well but you obviously do not know boxing well.
Peace.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

And sure enough.... Bog puts up some clips where Floyd gets hit and makes it a big deal about it as Floyd have those constant exploitable bad habits LMFAO. Is so bad.

How about the clips where he didn't do the things you label him as???? What about those....? SMH.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can just keep him on the ropes all day if your output is high enough.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> For someone who tries so hard to seem knowledgeable, this was too much bs for me to ignore. Almost every point was false. I know you do not box and try to say things that you heard from tv or trainer but you really do not know how boxing works nor relate it to the right examples.


Been boxing for years.










Don't tell me shit about boxing because every time you open your mouth you become a laughing stock on the forum.



tliang1000 said:


> 1) He HARDLY fights in straight lines. The few times he did was a defensive choice to get out of range. And don't bother to bust out the clip where Oscar made a failed attempt in attacking Floyd and had him backing up in "straight lines" Floyd ducks, sway, lean, smother, and side step very efficiently and almost perform out of instinct. Whatever you could find i could find 10x more clips to disprove your point. Trust me.


Floyd was cornered by Hatton, Cotto, Ortiz, and DLH; he spent much of the Castillo, Augustus, and Chavez fights against the ropes. He boxes and sidesteps along the perimeter very well, has great footwork, and he fights well against the ropes, but he's also lost rounds there. Nobody claimed Floyd _only_ fights in straight lines, so stop getting butthurt.



tliang1000 said:


> 2) Floyd can circle whichever the way he wants bc he knows what he is doing and proves it. I circle to my opponents power hand especially if i have a plan or i know they are not accurate with it. IT ALL DEPENDS ON YOUR OPPONENT and NOT ON CONCEPT ALONE.


Floyd would much rather come forward against a left-handed southpaw, he doesn't frequently punch while moving to the left, because his foot is usually on the back foot. Against Ortiz and Guerrero, he circled towards their left because they were right handed and is ace at taking away a southpaw's pawing right hand.



tliang1000 said:


> 3) Floyd fights vast majority of the time ON THE BACKFOOT. I hardly ever see him put much weight on his front. Again shows that you do not know how to box. Floyd likes his right hand> He would not be able to shoot quick lead rights if he puts too much weight on his left lead foot. When someone throws a right hand, you push off with the right foot. Left hand, LEFT FOOT. Don't believe me? Get up and throw some shots.


You can push off the back foot while still leaning forward dumbass. Floyd does it often. He does spend the vast majority of the time on the backfoot, is that disputed? No. Learn to read. When he pressures, he sometimes leans in with his shots on the front foot, as evidenced by the GIF. The Judah fight has plenty of these examples as well. His timing allows him to get away with it.

Don't tell me how to throw shots because I've seen you throw shots, it's fucking atrocious.








tliang1000 said:


> 4) Floyd main strength is his form and often attacks while guarding. Most of the shots he throws he is defending as well. And again, don't bother flooding the thread with a few clips that he didn't for i can easily find just as many where he did. Floyd is one of the most defensive minded fighters in the modern era and is known for his discipline and it shows through his form.


OK? Don't remember suggesting anything to the contrary.



tliang1000 said:


> 5) This is about the ONLY semi Valid point you have brought. I do see Floyd slap with his punches at times especially when he is attacking and turning his opponent.


Mhm.



tliang1000 said:


> 6) wtf bs are you talking about? Did he drop his right hand low when he clocks corrales at the opening of a round? No... your love to label a fighter base off 1 or 2 clips. In a boxing match, there are plenty of moments where YOU HAVE TO ATTACK OUT OF POSITION. It is all part of the game. Clearly you never boxed before.


Actually he did drop his right plenty when throwing his left in that fight.


























As well as other fights:


















It's a fairly common mistake, doesn't make him a bad fighter and his control of distance lets him get away with it most of the time, don't know wtf you're crying about.

How is holding your right hand high a position, that you need to abandon?

Show us Tony, show us how you attack out of position.








tliang1000 said:


> 7) Not fluid in exchanges? How about Floyd doesn't try to do any exchanges. It is not his style. "need to reset" He is not involve in it 95% of the time. Floyd got one of the best footwork/balance today, HE IS ALMOST ALWAYS IN POSITION TO COUNTER or DEFEND.


Unfortunately for you, your illiteracy (or blinding fanboy rage, can't tell) didn't allow you to see the part where I said *(Though this is more a style preference than a flaw.)* Good job there buddy.



tliang1000 said:


> 8) Left side expose? Floyd is either in Philly shell who in natural stance defense the left side with arms guarding the body and rolls the shoulder up to block head shots. When Floyd is not in philly he is in conventional and guards the whole body. The only times he leaves himself open is when he tries to bait someone in.


The left side of the body is the hardest to guard out of the philly shell, because a fighter up close can reach around. Usually to avoid that Floyd stretches that forearm and side-steps to escape.



tliang1000 said:


> Bogo. And you shock me to think that you think Whitaker got a better footwork than Bhop as well when Whitaker main bread and butter is his upperbody movement. Anyone who knows anything about boxing would know that Bhop got better footwork. I guess all the dick riding you do every on here fool some naive posters.


First of all I was going to pick Hopkins, but Teeto was the one who had to go first. Not surprised you didn't catch that, or comprehend why I made that pick.



tliang1000 said:


> Whitaker got better upperbody movement, but X got better footwork. Bhop glides around the ring and still have full focus on his counters while not getting trap against the ropes.* i didn't read much of the debate but this was a pretty easy one.*


No Floyd talk there so I'm starting to think it's a reading problem you have...

Besides, since when does excelling at one attribute negate your ability to surpass others at a different one?



tliang1000 said:


> I can't believe i had to type all this but it was sooooooo very bad. You bullshit well but you obviously do not know boxing well.
> Peace.


Almost as bad as when you said Roberto Duran was a brawler, or Sandy Saddler was a worse fighter than Miguel Cotto or Jose Luis Castillo:



tliang1000 said:


> LOL. First of all Castillo and Cotto is more of a killer than Sandy. Don't believe just check the boxrec. Sandy loses to guys 3-1, 9-3. And Floyd was injured against Castillo and 36 against Cotto.





tliang1000 said:


> @ Bozo and Gaul
> 
> Please enlight us how great of a resume Sandy is compare to Castillo and Cotto job.
> Please enlight me how Pep's resume tops Floyd. Enlight how Pep accomplish more than Floyd.





tliang1000 said:


> For all the idiots in here trying to justify that Duran isn't a brawler or doesn't brawl. What type of advice did he give Canelo on Bogo's thread?
> 
> Talking about rough housing, hitting everywhere. Making it a violent and ugly fight. That is brawling you idiots. Even people have duran's avatar of him hitting guys in the nuts.
> 
> If you guys think that Duran doesn't apply those strategies in his matches MAYBE YOU SHOULD WATCH HIM FIGHT MORE, posers.


Damn you should just retire tliang1000, shit is embarassing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> And sure enough.... Bog puts up some clips where Floyd gets hit and makes it a big deal about it as Floyd have those constant exploitable bad habits LMFAO. Is so bad.
> 
> How about the clips where he didn't do the things you label him as???? What about those....? SMH.


When he's not doing those things in the GIFs, he's not paying for his flaws (like most great fighters in most fights), he's being one of the best defensively and all around who ever lived. You seem to cry anytime anyone mentions any little flaw, as if it means Floyd isn't good.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy fuck, that is an absolute schooling.

I really worry for the fanboy ego if Floyd takes a loss. It'll crush so many tards who just can't seem to accept any faults of their master.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL look at you try to justify your bs with more bs. No one in here will agree with the bs you listed as Floyd's weaknesses bc he hardly make those errors. You are almost as bad as those pactards who splice Floyd's interviews and interpret however the hell you feel like it.
Pictures even show Floyd had his guard up while hitting so how much of a failure are you? 

Duran is "more" skilled than Floyd. That is also very apparent as well just like the sky is red LMAO. Get your eyes check, and your brain check. Stick to making up bullshit and sucking people dicks on here. Quit acting so damn insecure and flood threads with bunch of long winded non-sense.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Gawd damn bogo :ibutt:lol: murked him



Bogotazo said:


> Been boxing for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. been boxing for years. Showing a picture of you shadow boxing with your hand underneath your chin BC thats the place to put it. And you are not even fighting anyone. Great job!

I guess you got years of bad habit. Oh wait, maybe i'm analyzing too much off one picture but WHO WOULD DO THAT???


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL look at you try to justify your bs with more bs. No one in here will agree with the bs you listed as Floyd's weaknesses bc he hardly make those errors.


Really? Make a poll. Ask who makes more sense in this thread. Go ahead, I'll wait.

So you have to pay for errors 100% of the time to be flawed, is that what you're saying? Because in that case, nobody is flawed.



tliang1000 said:


> You are almost as bad as those pactards who splice Floyd's interviews and interpret however the hell you feel like it.
> Pictures even show Floyd had his guard up while hitting so how much of a failure are you?


Do you not see Floyd's right glove is not on his chin in those pictures?! Are you blind too? Say it ain't so.



tliang1000 said:


> *Duran is "more" skilled than Floyd. That is also very apparent as well just like the sky is red LMAO.* Get your eyes check, and your brain check. Stick to making up bullshit and sucking people dicks on here. Quit acting so damn insecure and flood threads with bunch of long winded non-sense.


Damn, did you not go to school or something? Even your analogies fail.










Bitch you just got schooled, just stop, you make no sense, I countered each of your points and backed them up with evidence, you can't even read the posts you're trying to argue against, and you just got exposed for being a shitty basement boxer wannabe who doesn't know shit. Save yourself the embarrassment and log off, retirement will be kinder to you.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd fan here.

Floyd's reliance on fast-twitch movements makes him hypersensitive to feints and also reduces his effectiveness as a combination puncher
There is so much tension in every shot he throws that it makes flurrying very difficult. 
I will disagree with Bogo about Floyd's hook, though. It's about as textbook as hook can be.. He gets caught when lead hooking because everyone does. Only Roy Jones could ever consistently get away with that shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Mr. been boxing for years. Showing a picture of you shadow boxing with your hand underneath your chin BC thats the place to put it. And you are not even fighting anyone. Great job!


Fighters with long reach often keep their hand cupped under their chin to catch incoming jabs and return your own. Not that you'd know that, your basement heavybag or backyard garden gnome probably aren't as experienced as a boxing trainer.

Never heard of shadowboxing either?



tliang1000 said:


> I guess you got years of bad habit. Oh wait, maybe i'm analyzing to much off one picture but WHO WOULD DO THAT???


Good thing I posted more than one picture for almost every example, while you've posted 0. This ain't an art gallery kid, learn boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Floyd fan here.
> 
> Floyd's reliance on fast-twitch movements makes him hypersensitive to feints and also reduces his effectiveness as a combination puncher
> There is so much tension in every shot he throws that it makes flurrying very difficult.
> I will disagree with Bogo about Floyd's hook, though. It's about as textbook as hook can be.. Ue gets caught when lead hooking hecause everyone does. Only Roy Jones could ever consistently get away with that shit.


I guess I should rephrase, the problem isn't really the hook itself, it's that his chin isn't tucked behind it.

This looks more textbook to me:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Really? Make a poll. Ask who makes more sense in this thread. Go ahead, I'll wait.
> 
> So you have to pay for errors 100% of the time to be flawed, is that what you're saying? Because in that case, nobody is flawed.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and make a poll buddy. Make 10 polls and see if i give a fuck LMAO. 
I know you and your poll making ways. Along with your dick riding, *** buddying, long winding, Bullshit pulling ways. 
You think going against the tide makes you sound knowledagble but to be quite frank is quite disgusting.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Fighters with long reach often keep their hand cupped under their chin to catch incoming jabs and return your own. Not that you'd know that, your basement heavybag or backyard garden gnome probably aren't as experienced as a boxing trainer.
> 
> Never heard of shadowboxing either?
> 
> Good thing I posted more than one picture for almost every example, while you've posted 0. This ain't an art gallery kid, learn boxing.


To catch punches? OH RIGHT.... maybe thats what Floyd was doing.... HE WAS TRYING TO CATCH PUNCHES.
What a perfect picture of yourself "shadowboxing"
Right hand on chin and NOT PROTECTING THE TEMPLE AS YOU JAB? Must be some ADVANCE boxing. LOL

APPARANTLY, LOOKING DOWN AT THE FLOOR AS YOU JAB IS ALSO YOUR YEARS OF ADVANCE TECHNIQUE. LMFAO!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> To catch punches? OH RIGHT.... maybe thats what Floyd was doing.... HE WAS TRYING TO CATCH PUNCHES.
> Right hand on chin and NOT PROTECTING THE TEMPLE AS YOU JAB? Must be some ADVANCE boxing. LOL
> 
> APPARANTLY, LOOKING DOWN AT THE FLOOR AS YOU JAB IS ADVANCE TECHNIQUE TOO. LMFAO!


Dude you are beyond saving. Cupping your hand under your chin and dropping your right hand down by your shoulder not protecting your chin are two totally different things.

You're really coming apart at the seams now.



tliang1000 said:


> Go ahead and make a poll buddy. Make 10 polls and see if i give a fuck LMAO.
> I know you and your poll making ways. Along with your dick riding, *** buddying, long winding, Bullshit pulling ways.
> You think going against the tide makes you sound knowledagble but to be quite frank is quite disgusting.


Why would I make a poll? You're the only one who doesn't seem to understand you're a raging fanboy who doesn't know shit about boxing that nobody respects. So if you want to face that cold hard truth, make a poll.

You think crying like a bitch over Mayweather makes you sound knowledgeable. Keep it up, I'm sure sooner or later the CHB mods will take note of your baseless attacks and trolling.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Dude you are beyond saving. Cupping your hand under your chin and dropping your right hand down by your shoulder not protecting your chin are two totally different things.
> 
> You're really coming apart at the seams now.
> 
> ...


Oh please educate me more of your unique style of boxing with the power hand looking like you are talking on a mic AND ABLE to be ready to catch punches with YOUR EYES LOOKING STR8 DOWN AT THE FLOOR. Forget Floyd Mayweather! p4p Bozo is where is at!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh please educate me more of your unique style of boxing with the power hand looking like you are talking on a mic AND ABLE to be ready to catch punches with YOUR EYES LOOKING STR8 DOWN AT THE FLOOR. Forget Floyd Mayweather! p4p Bozo is where is at!


God forbid a fighter ever look at his foot placing while shadow boxing :lol: Who trained you, the backyard garden gnome?

You've been reduced to personal attacks because you got exposed, stop digging yourself deeper.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> God forbid a fighter ever look at his foot placing while shadow boxing :lol: Who trained you, the backyard garden gnome?
> 
> You've been reduced to personal attacks because you got exposed, stop digging yourself deeper.


I thought you've been boxing for years? And you still need to check your foot placing? And on top of that you need to actually look at your FOOT PLACEMENT????? Everything about you screams YDKSAB.
DO YOU SMELL WHAT BOZO IS COOKING? I smell shit. And not just any type of shit.... but more like fresh shit that you just PULL OUT OF YOUR ASS.:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I thought you've been boxing for years? And you still need to check your foot placing? And on top of that you need to actually look at your FOOT PLACEMENT????? Everything about you screams YDKSAB.
> DO YOU SMELL WHAT BOZO IS COOKING? I smell shit. And not just any type of shit.... but more like fresh shit that you just PULL OUT OF YOUR ASS.:lol:


:lol: Tony's going crazy cuz he got outted.






Maybe if you spent more time paying attention to your feet, you wouldn't need to turn your head away from punches every time a punch breezes past you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Tony's going crazy cuz he got outted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah i'm going crazy here flooding long winded bs, and posting 50000 pics. Try to reach out to ****** friends and threaten to snitch to mods. :yep 
Sorry that i "turned" my head, maybe i should just rely on my spider senses like your shadow boxing example And get "Floored" -ya get it lmao?

Don't masturbate too hard to my videos ok:deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh yeah i'm going crazy here flooding long winded bs, and posting 50000 pics. Try to reach out to ****** friends and threaten to snitch to mods. :yep
> Sorry that i "turned" my head, maybe i should just rely on my spider senses like your shadow boxing example And get "Floored" -ya get it lmao?


:verysad Just walk away. It's getting sad.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Gonna amend this with GIFs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Props for this post dude and all of the effort. Its posts like this that make a good boxing forum.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh yeah i'm going crazy here flooding long winded bs, and posting 50000 pics. Try to reach out to ****** friends and threaten to snitch to mods. :yep
> Sorry that i "turned" my head, maybe i should just rely on my spider senses like your shadow boxing example And get "Floored" -ya get it lmao?
> 
> Don't masturbate too hard to my videos ok:deal


From what I've read of this thread, you lost buddy.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

A very good post by @Bogotazo. Would visit again...


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo won by TKO in round 1.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Can be outworked on the inside, can't throw combinations, fights at too low an intensity for large stretches during his bouts, no killer instinct, afraid to get hurt. Probably a good chin at best, I could definitely see someone taking him out.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> For someone who tries so hard to seem knowledgeable, this was too much bs for me to ignore. Almost every point was false. I know you do not box and try to say things that you heard from tv or trainer but you really do not know how boxing works nor relate it to the right examples.
> 
> 1) He HARDLY fights in straight lines. The few times he did was a defensive choice to get out of range. And don't bother to bust out the clip where Oscar made a failed attempt in attacking Floyd and had him backing up in "straight lines" Floyd ducks, sway, lean, smother, and side step very efficiently and almost perform out of instinct. Whatever you could find i could find 10x more clips to disprove your point. Trust me.
> 
> ...


Straight ether.


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> To catch punches? OH RIGHT.... maybe thats what Floyd was doing.... HE WAS TRYING TO CATCH PUNCHES.
> What a perfect picture of yourself "shadowboxing"
> Right hand on chin and NOT PROTECTING THE TEMPLE AS YOU JAB? Must be some ADVANCE boxing. LOL
> 
> APPARANTLY, LOOKING DOWN AT THE FLOOR AS YOU JAB IS ALSO YOUR YEARS OF ADVANCE TECHNIQUE. LMFAO!


:lol:

Good God you're a fucking retard. A wrapped hand is at the chin.

The gloves padding would put the guard at a higher level, just under the eyes, not affecting the sight lines. Not everybody fights with Winky fucking Wright turtle guard with their gloves at their temples.

If you're more offensive, you carry a lower guard around your chin and just raise it on an incoming hard shot, or to parry a jab.

:lol:

Actually, just ignore me and keep doing what you're doing. You making an ass of yourself is amusing.


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

Bogotaza, u r stoopid for not having your non gloved hand by your temple, which would put your gloved hand somewhere afro height. How can u protect the top of ur head from king hippo downward style punches, jean yes?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Icemmann said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good God you're a fucking retard. A wrapped hand is at the chin.
> 
> ...


LOL "wrapped hand is at the chin"? The *** team is full of dumbasses. And "with gloves would be just under the eyes"? what kind of gloves have a 4 inch padding that when put underneath the chin will come up just under the eye. LMAO!
And btw it is not called "The Winky Wright" style, It is conventional defense. Hands by your temple ya jackass, NOT underneath your chin.

Also no tries to parry and jab at the same time. What a bunch a morons.

You are even more clueless than Bozo.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Brittle hands
Low workrate 
Sometimes too easy to force into the ropes even though he can fight effectively there
Lacks size at WW.
Sucker for the overhand right.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't consider work rate as a disadvantage due to his accuracy. He throws 20 fewer punches than an average welter yet lands roughly the same. This could and should be considered an advantage IMO until someone is able to expose it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> *Also no tries to parry and jab at the same time.* What a bunch a morons.


:lol: Keep these coming tliang, fucking priceless.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Brittle hands
> Low workrate
> Sometimes too easy to force into the ropes even though he can fight effectively there
> Lacks size at WW.
> Sucker for the overhand right.


I also think is his brittle hands, Lack of size as well. He is also lacking punching power as he moved up in weight classes.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PBFred said:


> I wouldn't consider work rate as a disadvantage due to his accuracy. He throws 20 fewer punches than an average welter yet lands roughly the same. This could and should be considered an advantage IMO until someone is able to expose it.


I should have said it better. Sometimes he could up his work rate when he's clearly in control. He lets some guys stay in fights that they have no business being in.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I get taught to hold my gloves by my temples.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Keep these coming tliang, fucking priceless.


No... this is priceless LMAO.


Bogotazo said:


> Been boxing for years.





Bogotazo said:


> God forbid a fighter ever look at his foot placing while shadow boxing


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> No... this is priceless LMAO.


Not surprised a shitty basement boxer would laugh at the idea of paying attention to footwork.


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL "wrapped hand is at the chin"? The *** team is full of dumbasses. And "with gloves would be just under the eyes"? what kind of gloves have a 4 inch padding that when put underneath the chin will come up just under the eye. LMAO!
> And btw it is not called "The Winky Wright" style, It is conventional defense. Hands by your temple ya jackass, NOT underneath your chin.
> 
> Also no tries to parry and jab at the same time. What a bunch a morons.
> ...


Fist at your chin, the padding at your cheek, under your eyes. Get a set a gloves. Not bag gloves either. Try it. :lol:

Tell me what the best counter to a right hand is. :lol:

Tell me how you stop a jab. :lol:

You'd get murked by Charlie Zelenoff. :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PBFred said:


> I wouldn't consider work rate as a disadvantage due to his accuracy. He throws 20 fewer punches than an average welter yet lands roughly the same. This could and should be considered an advantage IMO until someone is able to expose it.


Yes saying his low workrate is a weakness is silly since he also limits every opponent's workrate

He allowed Jesus Chavez to tee off and throw about 110 punches a round, but he wasn't even close to losing


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I should have said it better. Sometimes he could up his work rate when he's clearly in control. He lets some guys stay in fights that they have no business being in.


Definitely. Cotto in the 12th, Mosley in the 9th are two recent examples of this.

I liked what I saw in rounds 3/4 with Ortiz and 8 with Guerrero though when he recognized they were in trouble and he upped the rate. Would love to see more of this from FMJ.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not surprised a shitty basement boxer would laugh at the idea of paying attention to footwork.


I am laughing at your claim of "boxing for years" but still need to look down to look at your foot placement. Not to mention, that your right hand was underneath your chin and your eyes at the floor while ur jabbing. Oh, thats not recipe for diaster at all LMFAO.

Only noobs need to check foot placement. Thats shit should be ingrained to your brain already. You should've gotten that straighten out within the first couple of months.

You are so full of shit bozo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I am laughing at your claim of "boxing for years" but still need to look down to look at your foot placement. Not to mention, that your right hand was underneath your chin and your eyes at the floor while ur jabbing. Oh, thats not recipe for diaster at all LMFAO.
> 
> Only noobs need to check foot placement. Thats shit should be ingrained to your brain already. You should've gotten that straighten out within the first couple of months.
> 
> You are so full of shit bozo.


So after a few months, a fighter should never think about their footwork or learn different maneuvers, because they'll have it all ingrained for the rest of their life with the same proficiency? Who taught you that, the backyard garden gnome?

The fact you're still posting after being outed for not having a clue how to box is astounding.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I am laughing at your claim of "boxing for years" but still need to look down to look at your foot placement. Not to mention, that your right hand was underneath your chin and your eyes at the floor while ur jabbing. Oh, thats not recipe for diaster at all LMFAO.
> 
> Only noobs need to check foot placement. Thats shit should be ingrained to your brain already. You should've gotten that straighten out within the first couple of months.
> 
> You are so full of shit bozo.


Just like Paul Williams and his "once you learn to jab you'll never have to work it again, training camp is only to get in shape and not for technique" bullshit you're full of bullshit.

Your mentality is one that limits a fighter's potential and his prime.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So after a few months, a fighter should never think about their footwork or learn different maneuvers, because they'll have it all ingrained for the rest of their life with the same proficiency? Who taught you that, the backyard garden gnome?
> 
> The fact you're still posting after being outed for not having a clue how to box is astounding.


Only person that is outed is you. There is so much holes in your post that you really come off as DKSAB.
Yes learning "something new" is fine to check footwork but You are doing a jab with full of bad habits... I guess it must be a new maneuver.

And really i am giving you a hard time bc you love to take a pic and overexaggerate shit.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Just like Paul Williams and his "once you learn to jab you'll never have to work it again, training camp is only to get in shape and not for technique" bullshit you're full of bullshit.
> 
> Your mentality is one that limits a fighter's potential and his prime.


There is nothing wrong to finetuning ones techinque. However Fine tune for the better. In Bozo case, he is "learning new Maneuver of a jab". Thats fine and dangy but fine tuning with your hand under the chin and he is obviously looking at the floor = a regress not progress.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Only person that is outed is you. There is so much holes in your post that you really come off as DKSAB.


Except you tried poking holes that weren't there in my post and I countered each one, you got embarrassed. Now you're left picking up the pieces and deflecting.



tliang1000 said:


> Yes learning "something new" is fine to check footwork but You are doing a jab with full of bad habits... I guess it must be a new maneuver.
> 
> And really i am giving you a hard time bc you love to take a pic and overexaggerate shit.


Yeah, clearly there's only one way to throw a jab, and you should never ever mix it up or implement it in new ways. Wow tliang you are teaching us so much today.

You're giving me a "hard time" (or, really, embarassing yourself) because you're a butthurt Flomo who can't stand whenever I make a critique of Floyd' technique. I'm not exaggerating at all becauase I'm not suggesting he always commits those flaws or does so to an abnormal degree. You dug yourself into a hole, saying Floyd didn't drop his right against Corrales when he clearly did as evidenced by numerous pictures, then lied saying his guard was up in those pictures. That's just one example. Walk away.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Except you tried poking holes that weren't there in my post and I countered each one, you got embarrassed. Now you're left picking up the pieces and deflecting. Yeah, clearly there's only one way to throw a jab, and you should never ever mix it up or implement it in new ways. Wow tliang you are teaching us so much today. You're giving me a "hard time" (or, really, embarassing yourself) because you're a butthurt Flomo who can't stand whenever I make a critique of Floyd' technique. I'm not exaggerating at all becauase I'm not suggesting he always commits those flaws or does so to an abnormal degree. You dug yourself into a hole, saying Floyd didn't drop his right against Corrales when he clearly did as evidenced by numerous pictures, then lied saying his guard was up in those pictures. That's just one example. Walk away.


Hey if you want to throw a jab while looking at the floor and your right hand not in the proper position is on you. I could careless.Your inital post was poking holes. Overexaggerate like you ALWAYS do. All you do is make excuses and backtrack after i exposed you to be full of shit.Nobody is being a butthurt Flomo. Only when i see something really stupid is when i'll jump in and post about it.And you really have failed in all aspects in this thread.Your inital post, your shadow boxing picture, your threats to report me to mods, your excuses, to an attempt to post my videos to try to bait people to talk shit about it.Fail in all attempts.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogo is a solid poster, but you can tell he just hopes against hope that someone can beat Floyd. Any success any fighter has against him is magnified.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Hey if you want to throw a jab while looking at the floor and your right hand not in the proper position is on you. I could careless.Your inital post was poking holes. Overexaggerate like you ALWAYS do. All you do is make excuses and backtrack after i exposed you to be full of shit.Nobody is being a butthurt Flomo. Only when i see something really stupid is when i'll jump in and post about it.And you really have failed in all aspects in this thread.Your inital post, your shadow boxing picture, your threats to report me to mods, your excuses, to an attempt to post my videos to try to bait people to talk shit about it.Fail in all attempts.


How did I exaggerate? You tried to make it sound like I did, but offered no evidence, you just whined. You made no sense, you contradicted yourself, you gave up countering point by point since you knew you had hollow arguments, and tried deflecting with personal attacks to distract from the fact you DKSAB.

I'm gonna have mercy and stop responding now, it's just sad how stupid you made yourself look over and over in this thread.



SouthPaw said:


> Bogo is a solid poster, but you can tell he just hopes against hope that someone can beat Floyd. Any success any fighter has against him is magnified.


I study him a lot because he's the most intriguing puzzle. If he lost it would be huge, but I'm not losing sleep waiting for it.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> How did I exaggerate? You tried to make it sound like I did, but offered no evidence, you just whined. You made no sense, you contradicted yourself, you gave up countering point by point since you knew you had hollow arguments, and tried deflecting with personal attacks to distract from the fact you DKSAB.I'm gonna have mercy and stop responding now, it's just sad how stupid you made yourself look over and over in this thread.I study him a lot because he's the most intriguing puzzle. If he lost it would be huge, but I'm not losing sleep waiting for it.


No evidence? Didn't i reply to your inital post already?Your inital post is a flat out exaggeration and the boxing theory that you are going at is bunch of crud. You make it sound like Floyd he is constantly making those errors. And it is not the first time that you assume a fighter fight a certain way basing of a picture or a segment of a video.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When he's not doing those things in the GIFs, he's not paying for his flaws (like most great fighters in most fights), he's being one of the best defensively and all around who ever lived. You seem to cry anytime anyone mentions any little flaw, as if it means Floyd isn't good.


Bogotzo, you could have picked Jersey Joe Walcott or Jack Johnson for footwork. Tremendous footwork from both athletes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


>


:finger



ROACH said:


> Bogotzo, you could have picked Jersey Joe Walcott or Jack Johnson for footwork. Tremendous footwork from both athletes.


The question was who demonstrated the best footwork in the modern era, 1965-onwards.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The question was who demonstrated the best footwork in the modern era, 1965-onwards.


SRL > Whitaker in terms of footwork.Whitaker prolly have better balance and definitely is better in upperbody movement.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> There is nothing wrong to finetuning ones techinque. However Fine tune for the better. In Bozo case, he is "learning new Maneuver of a jab". Thats fine and dangy but fine tuning with your hand under the chin and he is obviously looking at the floor = a regress not progress.


naw man, it's important to always practice the fundamentals and perfect your technique. You don't practice and train your techniques until they're perfect, you do it until it's automatic and you have to keep giving some attention to it.

Good shooters in basketball will start off a practice by shooting a couple feet in front of the rim and then scout back until they're shooting 3 pointers.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> naw man, it's important to always practice the fundamentals and perfect your technique. You don't practice and train your techniques until they're perfect, you do it until it's automatic and you have to keep giving some attention to it.
> 
> Good shooters in basketball will start off a practice by shooting a couple feet in front of the rim and then scout back until they're shooting 3 pointers.


Not really, good shooting is comes from the time put in over the years.
You will never see a poor shooter say someone who shoots in the 38 - 40% range ever jump up to being a 47 - 48% dead eye shooter. Once you are in the league you rarely grow that way and that is just from the natural talent on top of the ground work put in when they were growing up.

Ray Allen, Mark Price, rarely look at the court to see where they are they have their shooting motion they focus on and their vision.
Case and point check out Ray Allen's game tying 3 in the playoffs, he looked at the basket the whole time even when he got the rebound under the arc and stepped back to the corner to drain the 3, didn't have to check his placement or feet, he knew where he was and that is from repitition.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not really, good shooting is comes from the time put in over the years.
> You will never see a poor shooter say someone who shoots in the 38 - 40% range ever jump up to being a 47 - 48% dead eye shooter. Once you are in the league you rarely grow that way and that is just from the natural talent on top of the ground work put in when they were growing up.
> 
> Ray Allen, Mark Price, rarely look at the court to see where they are they have their shooting motion they focus on and their vision.
> Case and point check out Ray Allen's game tying 3 in the playoffs, he looked at the basket the whole time even when he got the rebound under the arc and stepped back to the corner to drain the 3, didn't have to check his placement or feet, he knew where he was and that is from repitition.


I agree with you, they practiced their craft for years and they don't have to think about their technique while in the game and shooting. Same with boxing when you don't have to think about turning your first over, tucking your elbows in, keeping the opposite hand up, pivoting off your foot, etc while you're punching.

But what I was getting at is that they'll still focus on those things from time to time while in practice or warming up. Even if it's just for a few seconds.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with you, they practiced their craft for years and they don't have to think about their technique while in the game and shooting. Same with boxing when you don't have to think about turning your first over, tucking your elbows in, keeping the opposite hand up, pivoting off your foot, etc while you're punching. But what I was getting at is that they'll still focus on those things from time to time while in practice or warming up. Even if it's just for a few seconds.


Obviously you have bought his excuse that he is trying a "new maneuver" Also, i have never said that one shouldn't practice the basics.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Obviously you have bought his excuse that he is trying a "new maneuver"


naw I haven't read yall's conversation. I just picked up on that one post and wanted to give my opinion


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

---------


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> ......He doesn't throw at shoulder level with his left hook, which is why he's most vulnerable while throwing that shot. He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots. .....The left side of his body is the most exposed part, it's nearly always available.


:good

These three points I think are the most important. (they are all basically parts of the same flaw.)

I've been saying the same for years: Floyd has a defensive hole on his left side. After throwing the left, as he starts to back away, his chin is often massively exposed. Often he gets the shoulder up, but sometimes, for a split second, he has no guard. - He's just never faced an opponent who could counter this. 

I have no idea why the great JMM wasn't able to do so. Someday I have to study that fight again. Floyd must have beat him mentally, somehow.

Anyway, that is absolutely his main vulnerability. - One that Canelo has zero chance of capitalizing on.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw I haven't read yall's conversation. I just picked up on that one post and wanted to give my opinion


Don't waste your time, the kid is hopeless, thinks he knows boxing cuz he spars in his backyard, then says looking at my feet during shadowboxing is terrible because he got thoroughly schooled in an argument.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> These three points I think are the most important. (they are all basically parts of the same flaw.)I've been saying the same for years: Floyd has a defensive hole on his left side. After throwing the left, as he starts to back away, his chin is often massively exposed. For a split second, he has no guard. - He's just never faced an opponent who could counter this. I have no idea why the great JMM wasn't able to do so. Someday I have to study that fight again. Floyd must have beat him mentally, somehow.Anyway, that is absolutely his main vulnerability. - One that Canelo has zero chance of capitalizing on.


Right, in a way some of them are the same flaw. Check the GIF posts, JMM was able to land that shot most consistently, but Floyd's jab and heavy clinchwork up close didn't give JMM too many opportunities.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

---------

Fricking double posts ....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, in a way some of them are the same flaw. Check the GIF posts, JMM was able to land that shot most consistently, but Floyd's jab and heavy clinchwork up close didn't give JMM too many opportunities.


Ahh, yes. I wasn't able to view those GIFs before. (The CHB server is acting particularly strange today.)

That does show Floyd's hole perfectly.

Jeez, he must have a granite chin, to go along with those skills. Juan was really tagging him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't waste your time, the kid is hopeless, thinks he knows boxing cuz he spars in his backyard, then says looking at my feet during shadowboxing is terrible because he got thoroughly schooled in an argument.


You already admited defeat. Spewing shit how your hands should be under your chin to catch and parry shots. WRONG. Floyd put a lot of weight in his lead foot WRONG. You're inital post shows how much of a fraud you are and now you making excuse about trying new maneuvers and start backtracking. You exposed yourself.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Go ahead and make a poll buddy. Make 10 polls and see if i give a fuck LMAO. .


Dude, you're just hitting yourself in the head with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ahh, yes. I wasn't able to view those GIFs before. (The CHB server is acting particularly strange today.)
> 
> That does show Floyd's hole perfectly.
> 
> Jeez, he must have a granite chin, to go along with those skills. Juan was really tagging him.


Yeah Floyd's chin is definitely solid.



Cableaddict said:


> Dude, you're just hitting yourself in the head with a sledgehammer.


:lol:


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

The more I watch Mayweather against Ortiz, the more it confirms it was a fixed fight and Mayweather whispered the magic word in his ear before "knocking him out." He said, "Take the money, and bang my girl."


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, you're just hitting yourself in the head with a sledgehammer.


Oh no.. you guys got me there.Hey just bc you standing up for your bf doesn't erase the fact that he got exposed and schooled. Bozo already wave the white flag and try his best to steer the convo in a different direction. Just look at his dodgy replies, he doesn't want anymore.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Tliang, for conformation that Floyd sometimes puts his weight on his lead foot, watch him against Ortiz. He continuously lifted his right foot off the ground. At one point, in the 4th round, Ortiz timed him. That was right before the "deal" was made.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh no.. you guys got me there.Hey just bc you standing up for your bf doesn't erase the fact that he got exposed and schooled. Bozo already wave the white flag and try his best to steer the convo in a different direction. Just look at his dodgy replies, he doesn't want anymore.


You keep saying I got school, everyone else commenting says to the contrary. Go ahead, make a poll.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Tliang, for conformation that Floyd sometimes puts his weight on his lead foot, watch him against Ortiz. He continuously lifted his right foot off the ground. At one point, in the 4th round, Ortiz timed him. That was right before the "deal" was made.


"He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots." Per bozo. Do u see word sometimes in there? I know you guys are trying to save him but he wants to make the personal so be it


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You keep saying I got school, everyone else commenting says to the contrary. Go ahead, make a poll.


Please do so i can expose the whole *** team.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@bozo,Come on bozo. Explain to the guys and their assholes that you've been licking day after day what you mean by this. "He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots"I'm willing to give you another chance to come up with a better bs that you've spewed the first time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> "He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots." Per bozo. u see words sometimes in there? I know you guys are trying to save him but he wants to make the personal so be it


When Floyd tries to walk fighters down and pressure them or coming forward, he leans into his shots on the front foot. Sometimes his back leg lifts off the ground.










































If you can't see Floyd leaning forward with his weight on the front foot and his chin in the air and lifting his back foot, you need glasses son.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@El Chicano sorry your thread got semi-ruined, but if you don't mind helping end the BS, you can always add a poll to this thread asking who won the debate between myself and tliang, I normally don't waste my time on such trolls but this dude needs to learn his place and stop trolling.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When Floyd tries to walk fighters down and pressure them or coming forward, he leans into his shots on the front foot. Sometimes his back leg lifts off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, you are so stupid and walked into my obvious trap.When Floyd pressue guys with his offense is mostly from his lead right. WHEN YOU THROW A RIGHT HAND YOU TRANSFER YOUR BODY WEIGHT FROM YOUR RIGHT LEG! I have already explain this to you and you stand don't get it.When you throw a left hand the weight is from your left foot. When you throw a right hand the weight is on your right foot.Stand your DKSAB ass up and throw a lead right and see where the weight is put on. Floyd pushes OFF THE RIGHT ya dummy. Floyd fights off the back foot so MAJORITY OF HIS WEIGHT for the majority of the time IS ON HIS RIGHT.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lunging lead rights are a type of punch he throws, he does occasionally lean forward on the front foot but you can see the opposite against Shane and Corrales, where he is walking them down but leaning back or balanced straight up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LMAO, you are so stupid and walked into my obvious trap.When Floyd pressue guys with his offense is mostly from his lead right. WHEN YOU THROW A RIGHT HAND YOU TRANSFER YOUR BODY WEIGHT FROM YOUR RIGHT LEG! I have already explain this to you and you stand don't get it.When you throw a left hand the weight is from your left foot. When you throw a right hand the weight is on your right foot.Stand your DKSAB ass up and throw a lead right and see where the weight is put on. Floyd pushes OFF THE RIGHT ya dummy. Floyd fights off the back foot so MAJORITY OF HIS WEIGHT for the majority of the time IS ON HIS RIGHT.


You dumb fuck, you can pivot off the right back foot without leaning forward like Floyd does. When Floyd's back foot is off the ground, where is his weight? Where if not on the front foot? His dick?

Goddam you are stupid.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

He's too generous with his time and money, and should probably focus more on "me" instead of thinking of others all the time.

2:34 of clip below...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You dumb fuck, you can pivot off the right back foot without leaning forward like Floyd does. When Floyd's back foot is off the ground, where is his weight? Where if not on the front foot? His dick?Goddam you are stupid.


Quit your weaseling shit ya dumbass and you walked into another trap BY YOURSELF.First you are wrong that Floyd put "TOO MUCH WEIGHT ON HIS LEAD FOOT" when in fact it is his right. His left foot is to keep his balance while his weight was CARRY BY HIS Right.SECOND OF ALL. By the time the weight is transfer to his left he already deliever his damage. So his lead foot weight SHOULD NEVER be considered as a weakness to beginning with.Since I got you corner and trapped in your own BULLSHIT.Answer me this.... since you are weaseling to say that the after the weight is pivot to his left as a cop out. Then what about his right? He uses his weight in both his left and right SO YOU EITHER HAVE NO POINT OR a dumbass. But we all know what you mean."Pressuring guys with his right too much weight on his right" BULLSHIT.Sell that shit to your naive gay friends ya dumbass bitch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Quit your weaseling shit ya dumbass and you walked into another trap BY YOURSELF.First you are wrong that Floyd put "TOO MUCH WEIGHT ON HIS LEAD FOOT" when in fact it is his right.


For fuck's sake, after he throws the right and lifts his rear leg, HIS WEIGHT IS ON HIS LEAD FOOT. HIS LEFT FOOT. ALL OF IT. He's leaning into the shot. Do you know your right from your left?!



tliang1000 said:


> His left foot is to keep his balance while his weight was CARRY BY HIS Right.SECOND OF ALL. By the time the weight is transfer to his left he already deliever his damage. So his lead foot weight SHOULD NEVER be considered as a weakness to beginning with.


That's the thing, transferring weight isn't necessary. When you pivot into shots, your weight flows through the punches, but they don't have to throw you off balance and make you favor one foot over the other through a weight transfer.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> For fuck's sake, after he throws the right and lifts his rear leg, HIS WEIGHT IS ON HIS LEAD FOOT. HIS LEFT FOOT. ALL OF IT. He's leaning into the shot. Do you know your right from your left?! That's the thing, transferring weight isn't necessary. When you pivot into shots, your weight flows through the punches, but they don't have to throw you off balance and make you favor one foot over the other through a weight transfer.


Hey i can bench a lot more than my body weight. The push off generates A WHOLE LOT MORE POWER than the balance. Believe that.The motion of Floyd driving forward to his opponent is throwing the weight forward NOT ONTO HIS LEG. So you are very much wrong bozo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Hey i can bench a lot more than my body weight. The push off generates A WHOLE LOT MORE POWER than the balance. Believe that.


Benching has nothing to do with punching, but OK.

The push-off makes him lean in and put his weight on the front-foot with his chin untucked. So thanks for finally conceding my goddamn point :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

this is still happening?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Benching has nothing to do with punching, but OK.The push-off makes him lean in and put his weight on the front-foot with his chin untucked. So thanks for finally conceding my goddamn point :lol:


You are a fucking dumbass. Floyd's pushes his weight forward with his right leg onto his opponent. The left leg's purpose is to keep balance GOING FORWARD with the force already generated.If he have so much weight on his left, he would not have enough power to follow through his shot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are a fucking dumbass. Floyd's pushes his weight forward with his right leg onto his opponent. The left leg's purpose is to keep balance GOING FORWARD with the force already generated.


So he leans on the front foot, right. Thanks.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dearest tliang1000,

I realize that you don't actually want to have a serious discussion, but I'll explain something to you, anyway. (And yes, I also was an actual boxer, back in the day.) 

There is a HUGE difference between pivoting and putting weight on your lead foot, and lunging / leaning forward. In the first, your lead foot is place well-forward, giving you proper leverage and also the ability to pull back quickly. (That second part is what matters to this discussion.)

If the lead foot is NOT properly forward, then the the fighter must LEAN into the shot, thus losing power, becoming off balance, and in danger of leaving his chin exposed since it takes longer to pull back. - Which is what floyd often does. 

And it doesn't matter if he ALSO throws perfect shots, or gets his shoulder up 80% of the time. We are discussing how to beat him.

------------

But "discussing" technique with you is like that old joke:

"Never try to teach a pig to sing. It wastes your time, and it REALLY annoys the pig."


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So he leans on the front foot, right. Thanks.


Thats just the beginning Bozo. There are more bs from your intial post. I'll let you lick your wounds for now. I'm off work. Go seek comfort with your bfs.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Thats just the beginning Bozo. There are more bs from your intial post. I'll let you lick your wounds for now. I'm off work. Go seek comfort with your bfs.


The beginning of what? You talked in circles until you proved _my_ point :lol:


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

*God Damn Bogo...LOL, it was justified, but you went in on him. 

*Floyd goes to the ropes because he wants to. When he's being rushed into the ropes you will notice that he does something subtle and in my opinion brilliant. If his opponent is coming at him hard, he will take that initial bounce off the ropes to immediately change the distance and smother his opponents work. If Floyd feels he has an advantage and wants to stay on the ropes, he will immediately establish position not full weight against the ropes, when his opponent establishes their comfortable range, he will either lean back against the ropes fully to create more space than his opponent originally accounted for OR he will lean back hard and bounce into his rushing opponent to either push them back or cause a clinch. The way he uses the ropes to change range, without having to move his feet, and with relative suddeness makes him almost impossible to get the best of along the ropes. Rarely does an opponent find the correct range, which usually leads to them missing, and because they have the false sense of security leave themselves open to counter shots. Floyd also uses the bounce from the ropes to get extra pop on what would otherwise be shorter less impactful punches, which surprises a lot of guys and makes them more tentative when they do get him there. I'm not saying he's never pushed back to the ropes because of his opponent, all I'm saying is he's got so much confidence in his ability along the ropes that he's not going to resist being put there necessarily. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> *God Damn Bogo...LOL, it was justified, but you went in on him.
> 
> *Floyd goes to the ropes because he wants to. When he's being rushed into the ropes you will notice that he does something subtle and in my opinion brilliant. If his opponent is coming at him hard, he will take that initial bounce off the ropes to immediately change the distance and smother his opponents work. If Floyd feels he has an advantage and wants to stay on the ropes, he will immediately establish position not full weight against the ropes, when his opponent establishes their comfortable range, he will either lean back against the ropes fully to create more space than his opponent originally accounted for OR he will lean back hard and bounce into his rushing opponent to either push them back or cause a clinch. The way he uses the ropes to change range, without having to move his feet, and with relative suddeness makes him almost impossible to get the best of along the ropes. Rarely does an opponFlent find the correct range, which usually leads to them missing, and because they have the false sense of security leave themselves open to counter shots. Floyd also uses the bounce from the ropes to get extra pop on what would otherwise be shorter less impactful punches, which surprises a lot of guys and makes them more tentative when they do get him there. I'm not saying he's never pushed back to the ropes because of his opponent, all I'm saying is he's got so much confidence in his ability along the ropes that he's not going to resist being put there necessarily. Just my humble opinion.


Floyd does well against the ropes, and he's good at walking fighters into traps by back-pedaling, but sometimes it's not to his benefit and he struggles to control the center at times. Most of the rounds he's lost in his career have been on the ropes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd does well against the ropes, and he's good at walking fighters into traps by back-pedaling, but sometimes it's not to his benefit and he struggles to control the center at times. Most of the rounds he's lost in his career have been on the ropes.


The rounds he lost on the ropes usally aren't because the opponent lands clean, it is usually more activity because more times than not (castillo 1 & Cotto (2 rounds)) Floyd is landing the sharper punches and counters while on the ropes.

I think it is usually a energy saver for him rather than circling out and moving and trying to keep range he'll go back on the ropes and usually counter hard to the body while they expend energy and then eventually tie up and usually by the end of the fight the aggressor is tiring and simply can't take that action anymore.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When Floyd tries to walk fighters down and pressure them or coming forward, he leans into his shots on the front foot. Sometimes his back leg lifts off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does this a lot out of his high guard...very heavy on his front foot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The rounds he lost on the ropes usally aren't because the opponent lands clean, it is usually more activity because more times than not (castillo 1 & Cotto (2 rounds)) Floyd is landing the sharper punches and counters while on the ropes.
> 
> I think it is usually a energy saver for him rather than circling out and moving and trying to keep range he'll go back on the ropes and usually counter hard to the body while they expend energy and then eventually tie up and usually by the end of the fight the aggressor is tiring and simply can't take that action anymore.


There were definitely rounds Cotto drove him to the ropes and was landing the better shots. But that's besides the point. Whether he's losing the rounds or not, Floyd makes himself work harder in spots he gets rushed back, whereas other more mobile fighters would be fine circling efficiently and controlling the center without having to backpedal in a rush.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The rounds he lost on the ropes usally aren't because the opponent lands clean, it is usually more activity because more times than not (castillo 1 & Cotto (2 rounds)) Floyd is landing the sharper punches and counters while on the ropes.
> 
> I think it is usually a energy saver for him rather than circling out and moving and trying to keep range he'll go back on the ropes and usually counter hard to the body while they expend energy and then eventually tie up and usually by the end of the fight the aggressor is tiring and simply can't take that action anymore.


My initial post got too long, but was going to touch on this too...he lets guys wear themselves down loading up on shots that have no chance of landing, meanwhile he's conserving energy...but still able to do some damage. Good Point...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> There were definitely rounds Cotto drove him to the ropes and was landing the better shots. But that's besides the point. Whether he's losing the rounds or not, Floyd makes himself work harder in spots he gets rushed back, whereas other more mobile fighters would be fine circling efficiently and controlling the center without having to backpedal in a rush.


The thing is he isn't making himself work harder off the ropes because of what Reppin said him being able to use the ropes to change space and block, aid in punches and tie up. It is a option he has and he uses it to save early energy and hurt the opponent more than anything else. It was on the ropes where he hurt cotto badly to the body if I remember correctly. I think cirlcling and keeping the center of the ring is where he shines, but it does expend more energy and I look at his rope work as simply picking his spots.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd does well against the ropes, and he's good at walking fighters into traps by back-pedaling, but sometimes it's not to his benefit and he struggles to control the center at times. Most of the rounds he's lost in his career have been on the ropes.


I thought PBF went to the ropes far too much against Cotto for my liking. Cotto got the better of him and did some of his best work in the fight with him fighting on the ropes. Cotto was one of the few fighters that found success against PBF while he was on the ropes. Applying educated pressure picking his shots combined with brute strength while PBF was against the ropes. If Canelo can duplicate this he will cause PBF big problems. With that said I don't think PBF will allow himself to be forced into the ropes against Canelo and will try the fight this fight in the middle of the ring. I also don't think Canelo can put the type of educated pressure Cotto put on him against the ropes atleast I've never seen him doing it let alone against a fighter of PBF's caliber.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I thought PBF went to the ropes far too much against Cotto for my liking. Cotto got the better of him and did some of his best work in the fight with him fighting on the ropes. Cotto was one of the few fighters that found success against PBF while he was on the ropes. Applying educated pressure picking his shots combined with brute strength while PBF was against the ropes. If Canelo can duplicate this he will cause PBF big problems. With that said I don't think PBF will allow himself to be forced into the ropes against Canelo and will try the fight this fight in the middle of the ring. I also don't think Canelo can put the type of educated pressure Cotto put on him against the ropes atleast I've never seen him doing it let alone against a fighter of PBF's caliber.


Agreed, Canelo may be bigger and stronger, but I don't think he has the ability to constantly pressure behind a jab like Cotto did, I expect Floyd to replicate the Baldomir fight.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> The thing is he isn't making himself work harder off the ropes because of what Reppin said him being able to use the ropes to change space and block, aid in punches and tie up. It is a option he has and he uses it to save early energy and hurt the opponent more than anything else. It was on the ropes where he hurt cotto badly to the body if I remember correctly. I think cirlcling and keeping the center of the ring is where he shines, but it does expend more energy and I look at his rope work as simply picking his spots.


Against Augustus and Chavez Floyd had to work hard. He won handily but he might have saved himself the physical work of constant infighting by controlling angle and distance better as other boxer types did better. Same when rushed against Ortiz, he wasn't getting hit against the ropes, but he wasn't in a favorable position either.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Against Augustus and Chavez Floyd had to work hard. He won handily but he might have saved himself the physical work of constant infighting by controlling angle and distance better as other boxer types did better. Same when rushed against Ortiz, he wasn't getting hit against the ropes, but he wasn't in a favorable position either.


I agree he but he was younger then and it is easier to remain stationary or against the ropes than it is to constantly move and create space to work. Floyd was better on the ropes and having Ortiz on the inside than he was on the outside IMHO, simply because Ortiz isn't an excellent in-fighter.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

@Bogotazo
I agree that he can leave his opposite hand down when throwing but most of the time it can't be capitalised on because he waits for him opponent to be off balance or not in a great position to throw back before he throws, that combined with his speed

He also doesn't really mind being on the ropes all that much, obviously he'd rather be in the centre of the ring but ya get me bro


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> @Bogotazo
> I agree that he can leave his opposite hand down when throwing but most of the time it can't be capitalised on because he waits for him opponent to be off balance or not in a great position to throw back before he throws, that combined with his speed
> 
> He also doesn't really mind being on the ropes all that much, obviously he'd rather be in the centre of the ring but ya get me bro


Pretty much any of Floyd's flaws are offset by his skills and abilities, which is why he's undefeated. The timing on his lunging rights is a good example.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

you have to say his combination punching and finishing really, over the long haul of his career I mean. When he was younger he put more punches in bunches though, he operated at a higher continuous pace altogether. It's not really much of a weakness though because his style works so well for him and his single shots don't get countered hardly ever.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Pretty much any of Floyd's flaws are offset by his skills and abilities, which is why he's undefeated. The timing on his lunging rights is a good example.


yeah man. he never really leaves himself open enough to be countered properly due a number of his strengths


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Pretty much any of Floyd's flaws are offset by his skills and abilities, which is why he's undefeated. The timing on his lunging rights is a good example.


:good

that's why I find it hard to even call what I identify as a weakness a weakness at all, it's pretty much a part of what makes his style work so well


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

:conf
Is that Karate gear you guys have? 
I may come across like a dick, but guy, you have some serious work ahead of you.



Bogotazo said:


>





Bogotazo said:


>


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> :conf
> Is that Karate gear you guys have?
> I may come across like a dick, but guy, you have some serious work ahead of you.


:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

my post and long AZZ thoughts about Floyd on the ropes

Cotto(e)'s pretty damn strong. He prevented Floyd from manhandling him and would even keep Floyd on the rope at times.

Round 1: light round mostly taking place in the center
Round 2: Cotto(e) kept Floyd on the ropes at times
Roune 3: boxed in the center of the ring. Arguable Cotto(e) round
Round 4: Floyd punishes Cotto(e) for his success in the prior round by beating him up with right hands in the center. Floyd's best round so far. He doesn't allow Cotto(e) to keep him on the ropes

Round 5: Floyd elects to stay near the ropes as evident by how he doesn't jab at the beginning and outfights Cotto(e)
Round 6: Definite Cotto(e) round. He BOXES with Floyd
Round 7: Floyd responds to Cotto(e)'s success in the prior round by jabbing him to prevent any ambushes. He ultimately lets Cotto(e) know there's no profit in "boxing" with him. Round takes place entirely in the center of the ring.
Round 8: Cotto(e) reverts back to his pressuring role and keeps Floyd along the ropes. Floyd tries to fight him off. Cotto(e) round since he outworks Floyd.

Round 9: They go back towards the center of the ring. Cotto(e) is tired because of all the effort he exerted in the prior round. Floyd outboxes him
Round 10: They box in the center of the ring. Floyd isn't so willing to go near the ropes again. He'll fight on the inside or clinch in the center to turn himself away from the ropes
Round 11: Floyd really uses his legs to avoid the ropes for the first 2 minutes
Round 12: Floyd unleashes his punches that hurt Cotto(e) when he gets off the ropes

Observations:
Cotto(e) won 2 out of 3 of his rounds by "boxing"

Floyd would make a statement in the following round if Cotto(e) won the previous one. These rounds take place in the center

Rounds 5-9 have this obvious ropes-center-center-ropes-center dynamic. The majority of rounds 10-12 happen in the center.

These observations lead me to believe that Floyd being on the ropes was a combination of his own doing, AND Cotto(e) being a strong AZZ bitch. We all know Floyd likes to set traps alongside the ropes, but I don't think he expected Cotto(e) to have the strength and combos to keep him there against his will at times. you could say his rope schemes didn't go as smoothly as planned


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

At this stage, it could be his age. If it catches up with him.

Not a weakness as such I know, but he doesn't have any true weaknesses as such. Maybe if he had one punch KO power, but that wouldn't even be condusive to his style so he would be a different fighter, so its hard to say


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The beginning of what? You talked in circles until you proved _my_ point :lol:


And what is your point? That you do not know wtf you are talking about? Heavy on front foot my ass. How you going to say that Floyd like to use his right hand and be heavy on his left foot. You are an idiot. And whats sad about it is that you actually have people believing your crook of shit.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> :conf
> Is that Karate gear you guys have?
> I may come across like a dick, but guy, you have some serious work ahead of you.


Yup i have "serious" work ahead of me when i've constantly fought guys who is 20-40lbs over me and i'm out boxing them. Half of the time they can't even get past my defense. And FYI, I have a lot of hobbies and boxing just happens to be one of them. and BOZO sad attempt of posting my videos to bait people to talk about proves nothing but me schooling guys who are bigger than me and showed that i have a good defense as well as offense.

There is a reason why Bozo would not post vids below bc they actually have good comments about it but he likes being a *** and his desperate attempts to save face. 












 Alex l  3 years ago 

kid with shorts pretty good defense, but no real power with his shots

size15shoe  5 years ago  
lookin good champ..
Personally, i keep my left hand high and my right down to my waist, for some reason it gives me better ability to counter body punchers. thats just me tho..
keep up the good work homie! and ignore the hater lol
Alex l  3 years ago  
kid with shorts pretty good defense, but no real power with his shots


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> And what is your point? That you do not know wtf you are talking about? Heavy on front foot my ass. How you going to say that Floyd like to use his right hand and be heavy on his left foot. You are an idiot. And whats sad about it is that you actually have people believing your crook of shit.


When he pressures he leans into his shots. How the fuck don't you understand this by now.

After so many people disagree with you and agree with me, thread after thread, has it ever crossed your mind that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The one semi prove that Bozo could provide that he does some actual "boxing" is a EPIC FAIL shadow boxing picture. Eyes looking at the wrong place, hands in the wrong place and then yapping about bunch of non-sense in ESB and CHB. 65 degree angle this. and multiple 12 x 39 seconds. blah blah blah made up shit.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ That is not even sparring worthy, my friend. I don't know what beef you have with Bogotazo or even care, so don't take my comments out of context. 
I'm simply saying you're shit at what you call boxing. Zelenoff and Anglosaxon level of delusion


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When he pressures he leans into his shots. How the fuck don't you understand this by now.
> 
> After so many people disagree with you and agree with me, thread after thread, has it ever crossed your mind that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?


The question is how the fuck HAVEN'T you understand how to throw a punch yet? You are over here pretending every damn day and you don't even know how to throw a punch or how it works.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> ^^ That is not even sparring worthy, my friend. I don't know what beef you have with Bogotazo or even care, so don't take my comments out of context.
> I'm simply saying you're shit at what you call boxing. Zelenoff and Anglosaxon level of delusion


t

shit enough to whoop your ass.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When he pressures he leans into his shots. How the fuck don't you understand this by now.After so many people disagree with you and agree with me, thread after thread, has it ever crossed your mind that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?


I'm telling you: Like teaching a pig to sing ........ :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW -

Great thread, guys.

I never really focussed on floyd's "work" against the ropes. Now I have to find the time to go back & study this.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chuck Z beats the piss out tilang...no disrespect.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yup i have "serious" work ahead of me when i've constantly fought guys who is 20-40lbs over me and i'm out boxing them. Half of the time they can't even get past my defense. And FYI, I have a lot of hobbies and boxing just happens to be one of them. and BOZO sad attempt of posting my videos to bait people to talk about proves nothing but me schooling guys who are bigger than me and showed that i have a good defense as well as offense.
> 
> There is a reason why Bozo would not post vids below bc they actually have good comments about it but he likes being a *** and his desperate attempts to save face.
> 
> ...


You're pretty delusional if you think you're any good, its obvious you're green but dont say you're any good it takes years to be considered "good", good would be that Amin guy who posted on esb. He was pretty good, posted multiple fights, lost some close ones but that should be a measuring stick for an amateur if you're looking for "good". And your defense honestly looks like you're still scared to take punches, 20 lbs isnt anything when facing guys who dont know how to really throw a punch in a real fight not just the game shot for shot. I sparred guys 20lbs bigger than me to heavy weights in the first gym i joined which happened to be some mcdojo, joined a real gym, sparred a guy who was one weight class above me and learned the big difference between a guy who knows how to sit down on his punches in sparring.

and for the record @Bogotazo is definently a better boxer than you are :verysad


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Rp1

First of all i'm not the one who posted the videos. It was Bozo bc he wanted to retaliate. I'm not trying to convince anyone here about my boxing ability nor do i care to as for it is one of my many hobbies. I am simply calling out his bullshit and he couldn't take it (pleading for help like he always do) and tries to weasel out of a debate.

And FYI i did go to a "real boxing gym" and had to quit out of respect to my wife and kids so I stopped. I have a job and need to help take care of my kids so i give it up and just use it as a workout now. So you can stretch that as far as you want but i'm not going to stop calling out his bullshit.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> t
> 
> shit enough to whoop your ass.


:verysad
I'm embarrassed for you and myself for even posting here again


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> :verysad
> I'm embarrassed for you and myself for even posting here again


i hope you don't die of a heart attack as well.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> You're pretty delusional if you think you're any good, its obvious you're green but dont say you're any good it takes years to be considered "good", good would be that Amin guy who posted on esb. He was pretty good, posted multiple fights, lost some close ones but that should be a measuring stick for an amateur if you're looking for "good". And your defense honestly looks like you're still scared to take punches, 20 lbs isnt anything when facing guys who dont know how to really throw a punch in a real fight not just the game shot for shot. I sparred guys 20lbs bigger than me to heavy weights in the first gym i joined which happened to be some mcdojo, joined a real gym, sparred a guy who was one weight class above me and learned the big difference between a guy who knows how to sit down on his punches in sparring.
> 
> and for the record @Bogotazo is definently a better boxer than you are :verysad


Call him out Rip call him out! That shit would be hilarious.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Call him out Rip call him out! That shit would be hilarious.


You are such a fagboy, i swear.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are such a fagboy, i swear.


My poor feelings, how will I ever cope?

Coming from you that's a compliment you dumb fuck, you could have stopped pages ago, but you decided to let the whole forum know how much of an idiot you are :lol: I love it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yup i have "serious" work ahead of me when i've constantly fought guys who is 20-40lbs over me and i'm out boxing them. Half of the time they can't even get past my defense. And FYI, I have a lot of hobbies and boxing just happens to be one of them. and BOZO sad attempt of posting my videos to bait people to talk about proves nothing but me schooling guys who are bigger than me and showed that i have a good defense as well as offense.
> 
> There is a reason why Bozo would not post vids below bc they actually have good comments about it but he likes being a *** and his desperate attempts to save face.
> 
> ...


You seriously need to pick up a weight or something, you are incredibly unathletic tbh. Usually skinny guys are pretty fast because their relative strength is good, you're not only weak but also incredibly slow. It looks like such an effort for you to even throw a single punch.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> My poor feelings, how will I ever cope?
> 
> Coming from you that's a compliment you dumb fuck, you could have stopped pages ago, but you decided to let the whole forum know how much of an idiot you are :lol: I love it.


you would take that as a compliment wouldn't you. The biggest *** whore on here.

Why don't you explain to the forum how you weight is distribute into a punch. jab, hook, str8s and uppercuts. Please explain.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> you would take that as a compliment wouldn't you. The biggest *** whore on here.
> 
> Why don't you explain to the forum how you weight is distribute into a punch. jab, hook, str8s and uppercuts. Please explain.


Seriously? This guy is posing as an authority on boxing technique? I need to get off these forums.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> you would take that as a compliment wouldn't you. The biggest *** whore on here.
> 
> Why don't you explain to the forum how you weight is distribute into a punch. jab, hook, str8s and uppercuts. Please explain.


Your weight should be evenly distributed at all times, and you pivot through the hook and the right on the balls of your feet without throwing yourself off balance (as a general rule, your head shouldn't go past your lead knee). The power travels through the hips as you turn them, then the shoulders, and out through the fist. A jab can be turned into, stepped into, or just popped out with no commitment. Should be thrown straight out with no flaring of the elbow at shoulder level to protect the chin (some faster fighters shoot it from the hip while maintaining distance). Uppercuts aren't pivoted, the heel lifts off as you drive upward.

Happy?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You seriously need to pick up a weight or something, you are incredibly unathletic tbh. Usually skinny guys are pretty fast because their relative strength is good, you're not only weak but also incredibly slow. It looks like such an effort for you to even throw a single punch.


but somehow i still land. I can go faster if i wanted to but who cares when i'm working at whatever pace my opponent is.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Your weight should be evenly distributed at all times, and you pivot through the hook and the right on the balls of your feet without throwing yourself off balance (as a general rule, your head shouldn't go past your lead knee). The power travels through the hips as you turn them, then the shoulders, and out through the fist. A jab can be turned into, stepped into, or just popped out with no commitment. Should be thrown straight out with no flaring of the elbow at shoulder level to protect the chin (some faster fighters shoot it from the hip while maintaining distance). Uppercuts aren't pivoted, the heel lifts off as you drive upward.
> 
> Happy?


I'm sorry but Your weight is not evenly distributed, Hence in putting weight behind a punch. 
As i have said many times on here. Left punch/Left leg. Right punch/Right leg. when you jab stepping in, the left side of your body is carrying your weight. To put weight on your hook, you dip down and pivots the left side of your body to deliver the hook. same concept as your cross. Try it your own and you can feel the stress of the weight on the leg and you will know that IT IS NOT EVENLY distributed.

So all that crap about Floyd being lead foot heavy is a crock of shit.

What does a baseball pitcher do when he pitches a ball? He flings his leg forward to generate the weight FORWARD. Floyd's lead right functions the same. He puts weight on his right leg and spring off it to generate the weight going forward while the left leg is acts like a swivel allowing his body to continue to go forward. His left leg barely have to carry much weight doing the process.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> but somehow i still land. I can go faster if i wanted to but who cares when i'm working at whatever pace my opponent is.


Both of you are absolutely terrible, just slowly pushing each other. There's no snap or explosiveness on anything, if you were at a proper gym with actual fighters you wouldn't be landing a thing with those snail pace poking punches and you'd actually be taking real blows in exchange. Even for a noob you're very poor, your technique is shocking and you look like the weakest person I've seen in my life. Do you do resistance training or plyometrics of any sort?


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I should have said it better. Sometimes he could up his work rate when he's clearly in control. He lets some guys stay in fights that they have no business being in.


Finally read whole thread. This quote I can get on board with. PBF needs a little bit of fire in his belly at times. Not that he doesn't have control of fights towards the final rounds, but given the control he gains, he could risk a bit and go for the kill. He turns fights into a sparring session and is content with that.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Both of you are absolutely terrible, just slowly pushing each other. There's no snap or explosiveness on anything, if you were at a proper gym with actual fighters you wouldn't be landing a thing with those snail pace poking punches and you'd actually be taking real blows in exchange. Even for a noob you're very poor, your technique is shocking and you look like the weakest person I've seen in my life. Do you do resistance training or plyometrics of any sort?


Yup bc i display the same speed all the time in those videos and i'm sure if you ask the other guy in the video he would say the same thing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yup bc i display the same speed all the time in those videos and i'm sure if you ask the other guy in the video he would say the same thing.







Just like this video displayed the same pace huh? 
You are not generalizing at all huh.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I'm sorry but Your weight is not evenly distributed, Hence in putting weight behind a punch.
> As i have said many times on here. Left punch/Left leg. Right punch/Right leg. when you jab stepping in, the left side of your body is carrying your weight. To put weight on your hook, you dip down and pivots the left side of your body to deliver the hook. same concept as your cross. Try it your own and you can feel the stress of the weight on the leg and you will know that IT IS NOT EVENLY distributed.
> 
> So all that crap about Floyd being lead foot heavy is a crock of shit.
> ...


No, shifting your weight as you throw is a noob mistake that throws you off balance and doesn't allow you be in position to throw a consecutive shot.

Like Donaire explains at 1:15:






Now watch him show how he pivots full into his big left hook, but his weight doesn't transfer from foot to foot. The pivot drives the punch with the body weight, but he's not leaning to favor either foot. He's balanced.






Look at Roach explain the 1-2-3 at 9:30. When he talks about the transfer of weight, he's talking about the pivot, but the fighter stays balanced. His upper body doesn't lean forward or back to favor either foot heavily.






Floyd, when walking forward at times, is leaning on his front foot. His back foot pivot springs him forward, but that's not in dispute. He leans into his shots off of that pivot, which is not proper technique. He makes it work, but he's also paid for it and left himself open with his chin untucked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I'm sorry but Your weight is not evenly distributed, Hence in putting weight behind a punch.
> As i have said many times on here. Left punch/Left leg. Right punch/Right leg. when you jab stepping in, the left side of your body is carrying your weight. To put weight on your hook, you dip down and pivots the left side of your body to deliver the hook. same concept as your cross. Try it your own and you can feel the stress of the weight on the leg and you will know that IT IS NOT EVENLY distributed.
> 
> So all that crap about Floyd being lead foot heavy is a crock of shit.
> ...


There is more than one way to throw a punch in boxing and no one technique is usually the only correct way. The way you mention about transferring your weight from one leg to another while punching is correct, bogo's description allows him to throw combinations and stay balanced better while punching.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yup bc i display the same speed all the time in those videos and i'm sure if you ask the other guy in the video he would say the same thing.


What? You are slow with everything you do, not only that but you telegraph every punch with your head, leaning and poking. Moving your head backwards and forwards like that just messes up your balance and stops any sort of energy you could possibly develop at the different axis during the kinetic chain. I'd honest to god pick the majority of females to beat you up in an actual fight. Have you ever played other sports or lifted a weight? Seriously, I'm not exaggerating when I say you're the least unathletic person I've ever seen. Sometimes noobs move like you when they first start out and they're carrying a bit of body fat around, but you look like an anorexic teenage girl, and move like one too.
I'm just being real with you pal, don't take it personally. Please don't give out technique advice on boxing though, you're not credible. And it's probably not a good idea to post those videos if you want people to take you seriously when talking about boxing in general. Say "yeah I'm mucking around with boxing, I know I'm shit", but don't claim that you're actually doing anything right and then expect to be taken seriously when talking boxing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There is more than one way to throw a punch in boxing and no one technique is usually the only correct way. The way you mention about transferring your weight from one leg to another while punching is correct, bogo's description allows him to throw combinations and stay balanced better while punching.


This are different ways to throw a punch. Hell you can arm punch with just your arm weight if you want. 
Bozo is talking about Floyd's lead rights is left leg heavy is definitely incorrect. If you try to propel your body from your left in a lunge punch you will fail miserably. Floyd is putting his weight off his right leg to be able to push of it. Again this can easily be tested but merely just do the move.

Is like trying to hit someone hard with your right but pushes with with the left. It will contradict each other.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What? You are slow with everything you do, not only that but you telegraph every punch with your head, leaning and poking. Moving your head backwards and forwards like that just messes up your balance and stops any sort of energy you could possibly develop at the different axis during the kinetic chain. I'd honest to god pick the majority of females to beat you up in an actual fight. Have you ever played other sports or lifted a weight? Seriously, I'm not exaggerating when I say you're the least unathletic person I've ever seen. Sometimes noobs move like you when they first start out and they're carrying a bit of body fat around, but you look like an anorexic teenage girl, and move like one too.
> I'm just being real with you pal, don't take it personally. Please don't give out technique advice on boxing though, you're not credible. And it's probably not a good idea to post those videos if you want people to take you seriously when talking about boxing in general. Say "yeah I'm mucking around with boxing, I know I'm shit", but don't claim that you're actually doing anything right and then expect to be taken seriously when talking boxing.


I know we have arguments in the past so you will be against me just like iceman, felix and people that i collide head with. But to suggest to i am slow or operate at the same pace in every videos is a flat out lie. As for my weight. i weight the same amount as Floyd when he was 130 and 5'8 as well so i'm not the only one.

If i take shit personal, i would've taking down the vids so obviously i could careless bc i know some vids i wanted to work on form, some speed, some power. I didn't make the vids to prove something. I made the videos for fun. Just like i play music for fun.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> This are different ways to throw a punch. Hell you can arm punch with just your arm weight if you want.
> Bozo is talking about Floyd's lead rights is left leg heavy is definitely incorrect. If you try to propel your body from your left in a lunge punch you will fail miserably. Floyd is putting his weight off his right leg to be able to push of it. Again this can easily be tested but merely just do the move.
> 
> Is like trying to hit someone hard with your right but pushes with with the left. It will contradict each other.


you're just misinterpreting what he's saying. He's saying Floyd's left leg will be heavy because he'll lean forward after he pushes off with his right foot and have too much weight on his left leg.

Here's an example










BUT Floyd is a smart fighter and knows how to prevent himself from getting countered while doing it by smothering his opponent by clinching, or putting his hands out to preoccupy his opponent's hands. He'll also roll under any incoming shots also when leaning forward like that


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you're just misinterpreting what he's saying. He's saying Floyd's left leg will be heavy because he'll lean forward after he pushes off with his right foot and have too much weight on his left leg.
> 
> Here's an example
> 
> ...


To start the process of a lunging right requires the weight on the right leg. During the process of the left leg doesn't get heavier for the weight is going forward and not downwards. After the punch is delivered he used his both legs to recompose his balance.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I know we have arguments in the past so you will be against me just like iceman, felix and people that i collide head with. But to suggest to i am slow or operate at the same pace in every videos is a flat out lie. As for my weight i weight the same amount as Floyd when he was 130 and 5'8 as well so i'm not the only one.
> 
> If i take shit personal, i would've taking down the vids so obviously i could careless.


I honestly don't remember talking to you on here before so I have no agenda. Floyd was cutting down to 130 and he was athletic, you're 5'8 and you look like you could cut to 112. Serious question, have you ever lifted weights or followed a plyometric program before? It would do you a world of good if you actually want to get better, I think all your movements look so laborious due to the fact that it's taking up a lot of energy just moving your body around, your relative strength is a real weakness for you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I honestly don't remember talking to you on here before so I have no agenda. Floyd was cutting down to 130 and he was athletic, you're 5'8 and you look like you could cut to 112. Serious question, have you ever lifted weights or followed a plyometric program before? It would do you a world of good if you actually want to get better, I think all your movements look so laborious due to the fact that it's taking up a lot of energy just moving your body around, your relative strength is a real weakness for you.


duran being more skilled debate.

Anyways like i have ALREADY mentioned. I made the videos for fun as with jamming with my friends so apparently you have a bigger agenda than i do.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> To start the process of a lunging right requires the weight on the right leg. During the process of the left leg doesn't get heavier for the weight is going forward and not downwards. After the punch is delivered he used his both legs to recompose his balance.


Whenever a foot is on the ground there is force going through it, with agility and lateral movement the majority of the force is still going downwards and upwards, the medial-lateral contribution is very small, the y and x axis contribution is negligible. That's why improving squat strength has been shown to improve agility more than agility drills.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> duran being more skilled debate.
> 
> Anyways like i have ALREADY mentioned. I made the videos for fun as with jamming with my friends so apparently you have a big agenda than i do.


Well you're claiming that you have some knowledge about boxing kinetics and kinematics, which is blatantly untrue considering you think your movements are acceptable. I'm just calling BS, I don't like people posing as an authority on something when they're clearly not.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Whenever a foot is on the ground there is force going through it, with agility and lateral movement the majority of the force is still going downwards and upwards, the medial-lateral contribution is very small, the y and x axis contribution is negligible. That's why improving squat strength has been shown to improve agility more than agility drills.


Well obviously there is weight on the left leg since he have to keep balance with it but the vast majority of the weight is being propelled forward. If it is heavily propel downards than he wouldn't be able to lunge at his opponent wouldn't he.

And to suggest that Floyd is lead foot heavy is quite the opposite as well. Floyd is known to fight off his back foot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> To start the process of a lunging right requires the weight on the right leg. During the process of the left leg doesn't get heavier for the weight is going forward and not downwards. After the punch is delivered he used his both legs to recompose his balance.


:blood: if Floyd's right foot comes off the ground while throwing a right hand, then his left foot would be supporting 100% of the weight


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well you're claiming that you have some knowledge about boxing kinetics and kinematics, which is blatantly untrue considering you think your movements are acceptable. I'm just calling BS, I don't like people posing as an authority on something when they're clearly not.


If my movements are unacceptable than I would've gotten hit a lot more.
And I do got plenty of boxing knowledge and just bc i'm not some top amateur or pro therefore i didn't learn anything? 
If i want to make a video going 100 percent on someone i can but i didn't and you are generalizing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :blood: if Floyd's right foot comes off the ground while throwing a right hand, then his left foot would be supporting 100% of the weight


Floyd's weight was going forward

do an experiment.
Stand on one leg and you feel your whole body weight.
Do a lunging right and tell if you do not feel that it is lighter.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Well obviously there is weight on the left leg since he have to keep balance with it but the vast majority of the weight is being propelled forward. If it is heavily propel downards than he wouldn't be able to lunge at his opponent wouldn't he.
> 
> And to suggest that Floyd is lead foot heavy is quite the opposite as well. Floyd is known to fight off his back foot.


I don't really understand what you mean by 'weight', all forwards force is primarily downwards force, that was my point. As Floyd moves forward the force is tranferred primarily to his left leg, which stops the forward momentum and allows the stretch recoil through the midsection to whip the right hand punch in. It's not that dissimilar from a baseball pitch, a punch is a throwing motion after all. That front leg planting is responsible for the force through the kinetic chain, without that your punches are just pushes and you're going to be constantly off balance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd's weight was going forward


his left foot is forward. That's why it's called a lead foot, because it is in front. It is "leading" him.










In this GIF, it's the same thing. Most of Floyd's weight transfers to his left leg (lead foot) while countering with a right hand, BUT he's titling his body to the side to avoiding any shots from Ortiz and to align his punch better

edit: just saw the rest of your post



tliang1000 said:


> [/U]do an experiment.
> Stand on one leg and you feel your whole body weight.
> Do a lunging right and tell if you do not feel that it is lighter.


No you don't get it. Floyd pushes off with the right leg like you've said, but when he pushes off, he throws all his weight forward and lets his left leg catch his momentum and ends up with a "heavy lead foot"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't really understand what you mean by 'weight', all forwards force is primarily downwards force, that was my point. As Floyd moves forward the force is tranferred primarily to his left leg, which stops the forward momentum and allows the stretch recoil through the midsection to whip the right hand punch in. It's not that dissimilar from a baseball pitch, a punch is a throwing motion after all. That front leg planting is responsible for the force through the kinetic chain, without that your punches are just pushes and you're going to be constantly off balance.


Whats there not to understand about? 
Do it on a weight scale if you still can't comprehend it.
If you squat down on a weight scale you become heavier for a brief sec.
If you have one foot on the scale and you lunge off it the scale is not going to be heavier for the weight is being thrown forward. 
Now if there is a weight scale against the wall and you lunge smack into it it would show weight on the scare on the wall and take away the weight that you are standing on and levels back up when you land.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, tliang. You're better than this. Just let it go already.

I'm not going to insult you by commenting on your boxing capabilities, but I will say that Floyd does tend to lean in when throwing his straight right. He does not mind lunging in because it helps him close distance and smother his opponents' counter punches. When he does start finding the range, the lunge is much less pronounced. He is, indeed, more susceptible to counters early on in fights when he hasn't yet timed his opponents. If his opponent is able to make him pay, Floyd can then switch to high-guard stalking and walk in behind his jab and straight right to the body (a la Judah, Mosley). When you're gifted, you're allowed to burn the textbook from time to time. Isn't that sort of the point Bogo made in his Whitaker/Hopkins debate with Teeto? Maybe what Floyd does is just a "deviation" and not really an overt weakness.

Not sure why you two are arguing when you are basically agreeing with each other. Entertaining as hell, though...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his left foot is forward. That's why it's called a lead foot, because it is in front. It is "leading" him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all if he pushes off his attack with his right leg, how would that make left foot heavy. It would make his right leg heavy. He catches his balance with both of his legs when he legs so the whole process of the lunging right never focuses the weight on the left leg.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all if he pushes off his attack with his right leg, how would that make left foot heavy. It would make his right leg heavy. He catches his balance with both of his legs when he legs so the whole process of the lunging right never focuses the weight on the left leg.


If his left foot didn't take the weight/match the force produced by the right then Floyd would throw his COG outside his base of support and continue falling forwards, and turn his punch into a push rather than a throw.
That's probably your problem and why you fall off balance with every punch you throw.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Wow, tliang. You're better than this. Just let it go already.
> 
> I'm not going to insult you by commenting on your boxing capabilities, but I will say that Floyd does tend to lean in when throwing his straight right. He does not mind lunging in because it helps him close distance and smother his opponents' counter punches. When he does start finding the range, the lunge is much less pronounced. He is, indeed, more susceptible to counters early on in fights when he hasn't yet timed his opponents. If his opponent is able to make him pay, Floyd can then switch to high-guard stalking and walk in behind his jab and straight right to the body (a la Judah, Mosley). When you're gifted, you're allowed to burn the textbook from time to time. Isn't that sort of the point Bogo made in his Whitaker/Hopkins debate with Teeto? Maybe what Floyd does is just a "deviation" and not really an overt weakness.
> 
> Not sure why you two are arguing when you are basically agreeing with each other. Entertaining as hell, though...


I do not agree with him. He backtracked his angle when he saw my reply to his reply. And the new cop out angle he try to build on is still false.
Just like he tries to make excuses of his right hand on chin and him looking at the ground as he is jabbing. He just doesn't want to admit that he is wrong.

Overall i am entertained and able to debate about boxing makes the forum more interesting. So is all good.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If his left foot didn't take the weight/match the force produced by the right then Floyd would throw his COG outside his base of support and continue falling forwards, and turn his punch into a push rather than a throw.
> That's probably your problem and why you fall off balance with every punch you throw.


If one doesn't have the form or the technique to pull off the move correctly, then you would fall forward and absorb every bit of the body weight but if performed correct in a smooth sequence, the left leg and the right leg both absorbs the body weight when it is completed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all if he pushes off his attack with his right leg, how would that make left foot heavy. It would make his right leg heavy. He catches his balance with both of his legs when he legs so the whole process of the lunging right never focuses the weight on the left leg.


because of what happens at the end of the punch. He is left foot heavy because his left foot has most of his weight on it after and toward the end part of his punch. His right leg wouldn't be heavy because it comes completely off the ground sometimes and most/all of the weight on that leg leaves during and after the punch.

He starts off with both feet on the ground. Then he throws the right hand and the forward momentum puts most of the weight on his left foot. Then of course he'll put his back foot back on the ground after the punch lands










This stuff is fact. Maybe you wouldn't call it a weakness per say and a lot of people wouldn't call it a weakness either because of how he compensates for it, but it's true that he puts a lot of his weight on his front foot after throwing a right hand.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to bed. This isn't the first time that Bog and I collided heads and won't be the last. He tries to jump on me when he sees something that he doesn't agree and i do the same and thats that.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> If one doesn't have the form or the technique to pull off the move correctly, then you would fall forward and absorb every bit of the body weight but if performed correct in a smooth sequence, the left leg and the right leg both absorbs the body weight when it is completed.


What you're saying defies the laws of physics, there is always an equal and opposite reaction. If you ever push off the right leg you're going to have to produce at least as much force on your left or you're falling forwards. If the left leg is in front and you're moving forwards then how is your right foot going to absorb any body weight?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because of what happens at the end of the punch. He is left foot heavy because his left foot has most of his weight on it after and toward the end part of his punch. His right leg wouldn't be heavy because it comes completely off the ground sometimes and most/all of the weight on that fight leaves during and after the punch.
> 
> He starts off with both feet on the ground. Then he throws the right hand and the forward momentum puts most of the weight on his left foot. Then of course he'll put his back foot back on the ground after the punch lands
> 
> ...


The additional weight is generated by the right leg and it loses its weight as it propels forward so the left leg is never heavier than the right at any point during the process.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What you're saying defies the laws of physics, there is always an equal and opposite reaction. If you ever push off the right leg you're going to have to produce at least as much force on your left or you're falling forwards. If the left leg is in front and you're moving forwards then how is your right foot going to absorb any body weight?


Actually it is physics. The additional weight generated by the right leg loses rapidly back to his original weight as it travels. The spike of the weight is at the starting point and gets lighter as it goes until he lands.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Actually it is physics. The additional weight generated by the right leg loses rapidly back to his original weight as it travels. The spike of the weight is at the starting point and gets lighter as it goes until he lands.


What you're saying is 100% wrong and what you're talking about is a matter of momentum and impulse, not weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> The additional weight is generated by the right leg and it loses its weight as it propels forward so the left leg is never heavier than the right at any point during the process.


:-( look I like you man and I'm trying to be impartial and help you out, but you're making this difficult. I think that maybe you realized you were wrong half way through this conversation, but don't want to admit you're wrong because of the situation and argument you've gotten in with Bogo. You can't seriously believe the right leg is supporting more weight than the left leg in this punch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> BTW -
> 
> Great thread, guys.
> 
> I never really focussed on floyd's "work" against the ropes. Now I have to find the time to go back & study this.


what? Floyd's the best at fighting off the ropes today

check the Floyd-DLH fight. Floyd landed the majority of the clean punches whenever they were around the ropes


----------



## Gangsta (Aug 16, 2013)

His weakness is to speak in clear coherent sentences


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

my gawd man its not that fucking hard to admit you were wrong this time, ive done what floyd a couple times except not a right lead but a jab straight and the weight does get put into your lead foot then the right foot lands.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Both of you are absolutely terrible, just slowly pushing each other. There's no snap or explosiveness on anything, if you were at a proper gym with actual fighters you wouldn't be landing a thing with those snail pace poking punches and you'd actually be taking real blows in exchange. Even for a noob you're very poor, your technique is shocking and you look like the weakest person I've seen in my life. Do you do resistance training or plyometrics of any sort?


I have to agree with this. Any half-decent boxer would take him apart with LITERALLY one hand tied behind his back.

Those videos might just be the funniest thing I've ever seen on these forums.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what? Floyd's the best at fighting off the ropes todaycheck the Floyd-DLH fight. Floyd landed the majority of the clean punches whenever they were around the ropes


I here ya' - I just never really paid that much attention. Sacrilege, I know, but I was never a big Floyd fan, until very recently. I always admired his movement & his c-punching, but figured when on the ropes he was mostly resting or maybe doing the Ali thing, but not actually fighting back using the ropes as a technique.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Wow, tliang. You're better than this. Just let it go already.
> 
> I'm not going to insult you by commenting on your boxing capabilities, but I will say that Floyd does tend to lean in when throwing his straight right. He does not mind lunging in because it helps him close distance and smother his opponents' counter punches. When he does start finding the range, the lunge is much less pronounced. He is, indeed, more susceptible to counters early on in fights when he hasn't yet timed his opponents. If his opponent is able to make him pay, Floyd can then switch to high-guard stalking and walk in behind his jab and straight right to the body (a la Judah, Mosley). When you're gifted, you're allowed to burn the textbook from time to time. *Isn't that sort of the point Bogo made in his Whitaker/Hopkins debate with Teeto? Maybe what Floyd does is just a "deviation" and not really an overt weakness.*
> 
> Not sure why you two are arguing when you are basically agreeing with each other. Entertaining as hell, though...


:yep It probably falls more in the deviation category, since he uses it to swing out and change the angle. I'm more worried about his untucked chin though. Or, I would be against better counterpunchers who are natural welters.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :-( look I like you man and I'm trying to be impartial and help you out, but you're making this difficult. I think that maybe you realized you were wrong half way through this conversation, but don't want to admit you're wrong because of the situation and argument you've gotten in with Bogo. You can't seriously believe the right leg is supporting more weight than the left leg in this punch


bball,I am not trying to make this difficult and have already reply to his inital post but it was him who went on digging up a bunch of crap and 12 pages later just to follow up on the debate. I never have a problem with you and you doesn't seem to have any agenda on this forum so don't take offense. Bogo's "He's very heavy on his front foot when pressuring fighters and leans into his shots." comment is inaccurate. Floyd "leaning" before delivering his attacks every once in a while when he "pressures" does not make it a weakness for it allows him to be low and attack from a different angle. Which is why he nails everyone with it and very rarely does Floyd recieves damage from applying that strategy. If anything it is a strength and one of his best weapons and far from being a weakness.Second of all, the required action of delivering a lunging right hand, requires the push off the front part of the sole of the right foot just as a track star pushes him off to start a race. The intial process of lunging requires the most energy/generating the most weight so Floyd is "NOT VERY HEAVY ON HIS LEAD FOOT". The left legs stablizes Floyd as he coming down from the attack. Take benching for an example. THe amount of energy requires to go up is greater than the weight coming down.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Great thread by the way.

Some good points and observations by Bogo.

Even though Floyd reaches in with the lead rights and at times lifts his right foot off the canvas, he throws it so damn quick and without any notice opponents can't time it. The only way an opponent could is to just try and guess when he is going to throw to counter, if Marquez couldn't solve the puzzle I struggle to see who can.

On a side note, those who train should try and imitate this punch with your rear leg leaving the floor. It actually makes it more explosive and gives you moment to reset your position and create a new angle.

I've said before, in this fight with Canelo you will see Floyd use the Jab to the body, left hook to the body/head and left uppercut. When Canelo is gassed and slowing down, he will then utilise the right leads a lot more.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Don Simon said:


> Great thread by the way.
> 
> Some good points and observations by Bogo.
> 
> ...


Manny Pacquiao himself does it quite frequently with his straight left, and with far less polished footwork and balance while doing it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Don Simon said:


> Great thread by the way.
> 
> Some good points and observations by Bogo.
> 
> ...


I thought about this myself. There was a round where Floyd threw three lead rights towards the end and Cotto(e) was just backpedaling. As good as Cotto(e)'s timing and left hook is, he was unable to counter any of those leads


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Both Floyd and Bhop are very good in utilizing the lunging right to their advantage. They feint their way in range while throwing their body weight onto their opponent pushing them off balance in the process. And after the punch they often dip and step out of danger while their opponents is still trying to get their footing back. And if their opponents did manage to absorb their weight of their shots/block it, they will often clinch and netrualize any retaliation.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Manny Pacquiao himself does it quite frequently with his straight left, and with far less polished footwork and balance while doing it.


Morales said he spotted this and specifically worked on exploiting it. It's why Morales was able to Follow Pac back out as he exited so successfully.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Morales said he spotted this and specifically worked on exploiting it. It's why Morales was able to Follow Pac back out as he exited so successfully.


Yeah... He seems to disguise it a little by immediately following up the lunging left with a push right jab, but JMM has even figured out how to blunt _that_.

Smart fighter.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Good thread


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Manny Pacquiao himself does it quite frequently with his straight left, and with far less polished footwork and balance while doing it.


edit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

More of what I was talking about with leaning on the front foot, for the uh, challenged readers.

Skimmed through the Judah fight. Not only does Floyd sometimes push off the back foot and lean in heavy on the front foot as he does so (often to his advantage because of his timing), when he comes forward, he walks and stalks out of his high guard with his weight on the front foot. Most of the time he is trying to set up one of those lunging shots, but while waiting, keeps that weight forward.


































































In my view it can limit his mobility and leave him in a less advantageous position to defend than his usual balanced back-foot posture.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

That's why I wish he would have fought Pacquaio, Bogotzo. If anyone can take advantage of that, it's Pacquaio.

He would bust Floyd up if Floyd tried to step to him.

Floyd knew this though and that's why he didn't fight him. You may not agree with the last part, but I know you know, that Floyd would get busted up, win or lose, if he stalked Pacquaio like he stalked Judah and Ortiz.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Give it a rest man. It is NOT "heavy" to stand like that. Floyd is obviously ready to shoot from his right at any given moment. Fighting off his backfoot like he almost ALWAYS do.

Not to mention you are pausing and stopping on clips where he leans. Why don't you add some pictures when he is standing straight up as well. Add to the fact who gives a shit if he leans to his left every once in a while it is still not a weakness as you claim it is.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@ bozo,

I can understand if you want to provide examples to your analysis but god damn... quit exaggerate everything you see. Especially to a to point where you think is a "weakness"


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

and here we still are, an entire day later....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Give it a rest man. It is NOT "heavy" to stand like that. Floyd is obviously ready to shoot from his right at any given moment. Fighting off his backfoot like he almost ALWAYS do.
> 
> Not to mention you are pausing and stopping on clips where he leans. Why don't you add some pictures when he is standing straight up as well. Add to the fact who gives a shit if he leans to his left every once in a while it is still not a weakness as you claim it is.





tliang1000 said:


> @ bozo,
> 
> I can understand if you want to provide examples to your analysis but god damn... quit exaggerate everything you see. Especially to a to point where you think is a "weakness"


How am I exaggerating? Did I fake those pics? I'm stating a fact and showing evidence. Not my fault you can't undo reality for the sake of your argument. When pressuring, he leans in on the front foot. It's on tape, round after round after round. End of story.

Whether it's a weakness is a matter of opinion, but I showed two clear examples of his mobility being impaired and getting clocked because of his forward leaning weight. It's a habit that can be used against him. Most would call that a weakness. I never even made it out to be particularly significant weakness. You're the only one here still contesting this point.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> How am I exaggerating? Did I fake those pics? I'm stating a fact and showing evidence. Not my fault you can't undo reality for the sake of your argument. When pressuring, he leans in on the front foot. It's on tape, round after round after round. End of story.
> 
> Whether it's a weakness is a matter of opinion, but I showed two clear examples of his mobility being impaired and getting clocked because of his forward leaning weight. It's a habit that can be used against him. Most would call that a weakness. I never even made it out to be particularly significant weakness. You're the only one here still contesting this point.


Look i'll say it again. It is cool that you post pictures with your analysis but is pretty obvious that you select the pics that you wanna to brainwash people with. In another words to fit your agenda. You take pictures of Floyd getting hit and you write a whole book about it. Blah blah bc Floyd got hit? If it is a chronic problem/major weakness. Floyd would've gotten beat already.

And how the hell does leaning in = a weakness? You can get hit without leaning in. You catch my drift????


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@tliang1000 if you want to argue that Floyd isn't at a disadvantage or it is not a weakness for Floyd when he puts a lot of his weight on his front foot, then that's fine as long as you back up what you're saying (which you are to an extent). But don't just straight up deny that he doesn't do it.

Floyd most of the time has his weight in the center and is very balanced, but occasional when he's pressing forward or throwing a lead right, he can put a lot of weight on his lead foot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Look i'll say it again. It is cool that you post pictures with your analysis but is pretty obvious that you select the pics that you wanna to brainwash people with. In another words to fit your agenda. You take pictures of Floyd getting hit and you write a whole book about it. Blah blah bc Floyd got hit? If it is a chronic problem/major weakness. Floyd would've gotten beat already.


Well it would be pretty damn redundant to post the whole fight in pictures wouldn't it?

I put forth Floyd leans on his front foot often when pressuring. You went apeshit and repeated over and over that it's not true because he usually fights on the backfoot (which doesn't have anything to do with his come-forward habits). Then you tried to spin the argument into Floyd's weight being pushed forward somehow freeing his front foot of any weight, because you realized you were wrong and didn't want to admit it. And now you're saying it's not a chronic problem or major weakness, which really isn't anything I said in the first place, trying to deflect and minimize the scale of your failure. Fighters overcoming or compensating weaknesses does not erase their existence, unfortunately for you and your blatantly wrong statements that he doesn't lean in on his front foot when pressuring.

I said something happens, you said it doesn't, so I posted numerous pictures of it happening. Other things may happen in the fight, it's irrelevant. It happens and I said so and you're wrong so man up and admit it.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*tliang1000* if you want to argue that Floyd isn't at a disadvantage or it is not a weakness for Floyd when he puts a lot of his weight on his front foot, then that's fine as long as you back up what you're saying (which you are to an extent). But don't just straight up deny that he doesn't do it.
> 
> Floyd most of the time has his weight in the center and is very balanced, but occasional when he's pressing forward or throwing a lead right, he can put a lot of weight on his lead foot.


BBall,

When did i said that he doesn't do it? I explained everything that i see wrong in bogo's initial post 10 pages ago but instead all he wants to get people to focus on my videos for some strange reason.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

and this would be an example of Mayweather throwing a right hand while heavy on his right/back foot


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well it would be pretty damn redundant to post the whole fight in pictures wouldn't it?
> 
> I put forth Floyd leans on his front foot often when pressuring. You went apeshit and repeated over and over that it's not true because he usually fights on the backfoot (which doesn't have anything to do with his come-forward habits). Then you tried to spin the argument into Floyd's weight being pushed forward somehow freeing his front foot of any weight, because you realized you were wrong and didn't want to admit it. And now you're saying it's not a chronic problem or major weakness, which really isn't anything I said in the first place, trying to deflect and minimize the scale of your failure. Fighters overcoming or compensating weaknesses does not erase their existence, unfortunately for you and your blatantly wrong statements that he doesn't lean in on his front foot when pressuring.
> 
> I said something happens, you said it doesn't, so I posted numerous pictures of it happening. Other things may happen in the fight, it's irrelevant. It happens and I said so and you're wrong so man up and admit it.


Excuse me? I went apeshit? after my reply to your original post you went blah blah mode and flood the thread with pictures of yourself singing in a mic, looking at your shoe laces with your right hand underneath your chin and more Floyd and my videos on there and art gallery pictures. I have been trying to stay course on topic and you went talking about reporting me to the mods, take a poll and more pictures.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

and again...

Just bc Floyd leans in every once in a while doesn't mean is a weakness. If anything is to give a different look, looking for openings and staying small/low. And his Lunging right is his money punch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Excuse me? I went apeshit? after my reply to your original post you went blah blah mode and flood the thread with pictures of yourself singing in a mic, looking at your shoe laces with your right hand underneath your chin and more Floyd and my videos on there and art gallery pictures. I have been trying to stay course on topic and you went talking about reporting me to the mods, take a poll and more pictures.


Lol keep deflecting because you know you're wrong.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lol keep deflecting because you know you're wrong.


I don't deflect. I tell it like it is. Always have, it is what i did on ESB and here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't deflect. I tell it like it is. Always have, it is what i did on ESB and here.


Except you're not, because the "the way it is" is that Floyd leans on his front foot when pressuring, and you said that doesn't happen. Clearly though you're not man enough to admit your mistake so peace out troll.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

And there is a reason why you kept showing Oscar/Judah clips. Floyd fought in a tiny ring against Oscar forcing him to be more flat footed and fought judah which he have a game plan to walk Judah down. But guess what? Floyd fought Robert Guerruro almost the entire fight on his back foot. HIS RIGHT FOOT so how are you going to say that he is lead foot very heavy when MAJORITY OF HIS BOXING MATCH his backing up most of the time??? Does that make him RIGHT FOOT HEAVY?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Except you're not, because the "the way it is" is that Floyd leans on his front foot when pressuring, and you said that doesn't happen. Clearly though you're not man enough to admit your mistake so peace out troll.


Listen to yourself.
What does "leaning on his front foot do"? If he shoots his right hand he still needs to push off his right foot to generate power.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Listen to yourself.
> What does "leaning on his front foot do"? If he shoots his right hand he still needs to push off his right foot to generate power.


And here you are talking in circles again :lol: What does leaning on the front foot mean? Do you not speak English? Use the pictures to help, I know reading isn't your strong point.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> And how the hell does leaning in = a weakness? You can get hit without leaning in.


You can smoke 3 packs of cigarettes a day and never get cancer. You have no point here.

ONCE AGAIN: It has little to do with where you put your weight. That entire discussion was somewhat off the mark. I has to do with how far forward your lead foot is: If you don't extend it enough, then you will lean into a shot. If you lean into a shot, YOU CANNOT PULL YOUR HEAD BACK AS QUICKLY.

Thus, you are more open to a counter than if your footwork was correct.

Floyd gets away with this much the same way RJJ did: Incredible reflexes and athleticism, plus a large bag of tricks, like ducking when he knows his foot is too out of position to retreat, or leaning back, or the shoulder. - But every once in a while, he is wide open. Someday, someone may well clean his clock, especially since reflexes are the first thing to go with age.

As was shown here in earlier clips, JMM countered him quite effectively, and that was Floyd still in his prime. However, Floyd's chin saved him in that fight.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And here you are talking in circles again :lol: What does leaning on the front foot mean? Do you not speak English? Use the pictures to help, I know reading isn't your strong point.


Quit running from the debate bog.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You can smoke 3 packs of cigarettes a day and never get cancer. You have no point here.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN: It has little to do with where you put your weight. That entire discussion was somewhat off the mark. I has to do with how far forward your lead foot is: If you don't extend it enough, then you will lean into a shot. If you lean into a shot, YOU CANNOT PULL YOUR HEAD BACK AS QUICKLY.
> 
> ...


LOL lean into a shot? What? so if he just stands there therefore he wouldn't get hit? No matter what a fighter do they are susceptible of getting hit. What a joke.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@ cableaddict.

And hey buddy. If he is "leaning", he could slip punches you know... or weave out of danger like pernall whitaker does? You ever thought about that? Why does he have to pull straight back?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is funny how you guys can type essays but overlook everything else.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> @ cableaddict.
> 
> And hey buddy. If he is "leaning", he could slip punches you know... or weave out of danger like pernall whitaker does? You ever thought about that? Why does he have to pull straight back?


If you're leaning towards a certain direction of your base of support it's easier to push backwards in the opposite direction, but you're compromised in every other direction. If you're balanced you can move in any direction and slip punches with less delay. You're also sacrificing stability for mobility (moving forwards) when leaning forward so you're not going to take shots as well. Floyd gets away with it most of the time because of his ring craft and iq. If you're always balanced like Whitaker was then you're less likely to get hit. Canelo is very underrated in that regard as well, which is why he is so good at slipping shots.
Then you take your videos for example, every punch you throw you lean and move your head with it. That's why you're constantly off balance, have no speed or power, and telegraph every slow movement you make. If you did those things against an actual competitive boxer rather than with your mate you're playing with you'd be target practice and nothing more.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you're leaning towards a certain direction of your base of support it's easier to push backwards in the opposite direction, but you're compromised in every other direction. If you're balanced you can move in any direction and slip punches with less delay. You're also sacrificing stability for mobility (moving forwards) when leaning forward so you're not going to take shots as well. Floyd gets away with it most of the time because of his ring craft and iq. If you're always balanced like Whitaker was then you're less likely to get hit. Canelo is very underrated in that regard as well, which is why he is so good at slipping shots.
> Then you take your videos for example, every punch you throw you lean and move your head with it. That's why you're constantly off balance, have no speed or power, and telegraph every slow movement you make. If you did those things against an actual competitive boxer rather than with your mate you're playing with you'd be target practice and nothing more.


:clap: Very well put.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you're leaning towards a certain direction of your base of support it's easier to push backwards in the opposite direction, but you're compromised in every other direction. If you're balanced you can move in any direction and slip punches with less delay. You're also sacrificing stability for mobility (moving forwards) when leaning forward so you're not going to take shots as well. Floyd gets away with it most of the time because of his ring craft and iq. If you're always balanced like Whitaker was then you're less likely to get hit. Canelo is very underrated in that regard as well, which is why he is so good at slipping shots.
> Then you take your videos for example, every punch you throw you lean and move your head with it. That's why you're constantly off balance, have no speed or power, and telegraph every slow movement you make. If you did those things against an actual competitive boxer rather than with your mate you're playing with you'd be target practice and nothing more.


Negative buddy.

Do you even know how to slip, bob and weave you retard. You bend your knees and you roll to left and right and during the process you are constant shifting weight between your left and right leg. You weave to the left the weight is shift the the left vice versa.

I admire you fagboys like to blow each other off but is obvious that none of you know any shit about boxing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

This has got to be the dumbest quote i have seen in a long time.
"If you're leaning towards a certain direction of your base of support it's easier to push backwards in the opposite direction" - Per Dealt with.

It is easier while you are "leaning" to duck, dip, roll, weave out of danger then pull the "opposite direction" Pulling straight back is probably the dumbest move of all the choices sherlock.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :clap: Very well put.


Is too bad that your savior is a dumbass bullshitter like you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@tliang1000

go to 1:45 in the video or click this link and it'll bring you straight to it. It'll explain the problem here


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*tliang1000*
> 
> go to 1:45 in the video or click this link and it'll bring you straight to it. It'll explain the problem here


and the problem is....? According to dealt with... He wants to lean back out of danger after leaning forward. SMFH.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Is too bad that your savior is a dumbass bullshitter like you.


Yes, tliang. Bballchump11, JDK, Cableaddict, steviebruno, Dealt_With, Leon, Reppin501, Flash Jab, r1p00pk, Felix, From Russia, sim_reiss, Icemmann, dyna, we're ALL wrong. ALL of us. You're opinion is the only right one in this thread, despite the fact so many disagree with you.

:rofl



bballchump11 said:


> @tliang1000
> 
> go to 1:45 in the video or click this link and it'll bring you straight to it. It'll explain the problem here


Perfect video :good


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah bozo,

Pay attention on the part on how to throw straight. Watch his foot and how he generates power. Dumbass.

Also pay attention on the part where he say doesn't want to lean backwards for your bf dealtwith.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> and the problem is....? According to dealt with... He wants to lean back out of danger after leaning forward. SMFH.


the problem is it'll leave you temporarily vulnerable, unbalanced, and won't be able to follow up with more punches for a few, but like both me and you have mentioned is that Floyd has ways to neutralize the danger in doing it.

The reason I posted it is because it still seems as if you're denying he leans forward or puts a lot of weight on his front foot at all though. I thought the video would help show you the difference and what exactly what we're talking about.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> yeah bozo,
> 
> Pay attention on the part on how to throw straight. Watch his foot and how he generates power. Dumbass.
> 
> Also pay attention on the part where he say doesn't want to lean backwards for your bf dealtwith.


You can pivot off the backfoot and still lean forward dumb fuck.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the problem is it'll leave you temporarily vulnerable, unbalanced, and won't be able to follow up with more punches for a few, but like both me and you have mentioned is that Floyd has ways to neutralize the danger in doing it.
> 
> The reason I posted it is because it still seems as if you're denying he leans forward or puts a lot of weight on his front foot at all though. I thought the video would help show you the difference and what exactly what we're talking about.


First of all throwing the right hand is what i described in my previous posts.
Second of all Floyd is throw a lunging right and not a right hand so is not the same thing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You can pivot off the backfoot and still lean forward dumb fuck.


The power is GENERATED BY THE RIGHT FOOT YOU DUMB BITCH.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@bb
Most fighters do not do leaping left hooks or leaping rights bc they do not know how to generate a lot of power propelling forward. It is a tough move to master. It takes a lot of coordination and strength to do it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> The power is GENERATED BY THE RIGHT FOOT YOU DUMB BITCH.


Find a single post in this thread where I said that power for the right hand is not generated from the right foot you retard. I'll wait.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Find a single post in this thread where I said that power for the right hand is not generated from the right foot you retard. I'll wait.


Hope you didn't wait too long fagboy.



Bogotazo said:


> When Floyd's back foot is off the ground, where is his weight? Where if not on the front foot? His dick?


Before you try to spin and weasel like you always do.

Kind in mind that the video demonstrated the weight generated by the right foot downward to generate power.
In Floyd's case he pushes off his right foot and propels his body FORWARD.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Hope you didn't wait too long fagboy.


Where am I saying his power is not generated by the right foot? That's how his foot left the ground in the first place for fuck's sake.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> @bb
> Most fighters do not do leaping left hooks or leaping rights bc they do not know how to generate a lot of power propelling forward. It is a tough move to master. It takes a lot of coordination and strength to do it.


actually I'd think most wouldn't do it because they're not quick enough to do it and would get countering leaving their feet off the ground.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Where am I saying his power is not generated by the right foot? That's how his foot left the ground in the first place for fuck's sake.


You are talking the whole god damn time about how much weight in put on the left foot when he is doing the lunging right where the inital process is generated by the right foot.
A lunging right DOESN'T pivot, you push off with your right leg.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol... just got back from work and didn't miss a beat.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> actually I'd think most wouldn't do it because they're not quick enough to do it and would get countering leaving their feet off the ground.


Speed helps definitely as well as agile (part of coordination).


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Lol... just got back from work and didn't miss a beat.


:yep I left some amusing quotes in the previous page. And of course getting jumped by the *** crew.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL lean into a shot? What? so if he just stands there therefore he wouldn't get hit? No matter what a fighter do they are susceptible of getting hit. What a joke.


It is simply impossible to help you. I give up.

Teaching a pig to sing ....... :-(


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It is impossible to help you. I give up.Teaching a pig to sing .......


Why would i need help from a dumbass like you. You don't even know how to avoid punches while leaning forward. Go watch some whitaker asap.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Speed helps definitely as well as agile (part of coordination). I have done it a couple of times but most of the time i'm not confident with it.


here this is a better example. That gif of Morales didn't show enough of the original punch he threw off balance






In boxing, you want your feet to be touching the ground as much as possible and you want to be balanced as much as possible.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> here this is a better example. That gif of Morales didn't show enough of the original punch he threw off balance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I try not to do the lunging right that often for i do not know how to tie guys up that well. 
I have done it a couple of times in the video.
1:53, 4:03, 5:05 as well as a lunging right feint to body shot at 4:11


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are talking the whole god damn time about how much weight in put on the left foot when he is doing the lunging right where the inital process is generated by the right foot.
> A lunging right DOESN'T pivot, you push off with your right leg.


I'm talking about when he's leaning into his lunging right, but also when he's just pressuring. Hence those 10 pictures I put that you can't refute which show Floyd moving with his weight on the front foot leaning.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Why would i need help from a dumbass like you. You don't even know how to avoid punches while leaning forward. Go watch some whitaker asap.


Back when I was a MW in the Ams, when I went 20 (15) - 1 before retiring, Whitaker was exactly the fighter my trainer had me study the most.How about you?Dude, it may be time for you to find a new forum.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Why would i need help from a dumbass like you. You don't even know how to avoid punches while leaning forward. Go watch some whitaker asap.


Back when I was a MW in the Ams, when I went 20 (15) - 1 before retiring, Whitaker was exactly the fighter my trainer had me study the most.

How about you?

When Whitaker was in-close, his footwork and balance were amazing. Probably the best this sport has ever seen. So, WTF exactly was your point here?

Dude, it may be time for you to find a new forum.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> here this is a better example. That gif of Morales didn't show enough of the original punch he threw off balance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... but a well-timed lunge gives you the benefit of hitting your opponent before he even realizes you're in range.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm talking about when he's leaning into his lunging right, but also when he's just pressuring. Hence those 10 pictures I put that you can't refute which show Floyd moving with his weight on the front foot leaning.


Look in the "backyard" video displays my lunging rights. May not be as picture perfect as Floyd's but i know how it works and trust me there is not much weight on my left.

When half of your body is air, not grounded.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> ... but a well-timed lunge gives you the benefit of hitting your opponent before he even realizes you're in range.


good one :good Floyd explained in one video that he throws his lead rights whenever his opponent isn't ready for it like when they're resetting or not paying attention. Rigo does a good job at it there.

His weight isn't as much on his front foot as Mayweather's is though while throwing it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Back when I was a MW in the Ams, when I went 20 (15) - 1 before retiring, Whitaker was exactly the fighter my trainer had me study the most.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> ...


The guy is fucking referencing his own videos :lol: it's too good to be true.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good one :good Floyd explained in one video that he throws his lead rights whenever his opponent isn't ready for it like when they're resetting or not paying attention. Rigo does a good job at it there.
> 
> *His weight isn't as much on his front foot as Mayweather's is though while throwing it*


True, and I'm not even arguing weight on the front foot (I'll leave that to Bogo and tliang). Just look at the "mistakes" Rigo makes while launching the punch, though. Chin unguarded, rear hand down below waist level, punch coming from down by the hips, falling in, etc.

In actuality, the punch does not land if he doesn't make the exact technical errors that he made while throwing it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> True, and I'm not even arguing weight on the front foot (I'll leave that to Bogo and tliang). Just look at the "mistakes" Rigo makes while launching the punch, though. Chin unguarded, rear hand down below waist level, punch coming from down by the hips, falling in, etc.
> 
> In actuality, the punch does not land if he doesn't make the exact technical errors that he made while throwing it.


damn I wish this like/thank post thing worked :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> True, and I'm not even arguing weight on the front foot (I'll leave that to Bogo and tliang). Just look at the "mistakes" Rigo makes while launching the punch, though. Chin unguarded, rear hand down below waist level, punch coming from down by the hips, falling in, etc.
> 
> In actuality, the punch does not land if he doesn't make the exact technical errors that he made while throwing it.


Rigo was brilliant with following Nonito back with that leaping left hand. Picked the perfect spots to reach, and then shoot straight down the middle.

JMM his whole career has reached his punches as his opponents pull out with great success. They don't expect him to be able to land from afar at all, that's the advantage.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

The most gifted fighters just do things that have no place in any boxing textbook... because they can.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> This has got to be the dumbest quote i have seen in a long time.
> "If you're leaning towards a certain direction of your base of support it's easier to push backwards in the opposite direction" - Per Dealt with.
> 
> It is easier while you are "leaning" to duck, dip, roll, weave out of danger then pull the "opposite direction" Pulling straight back is probably the dumbest move of all the choices sherlock.


Ah no. Where did I say it was a positive thing? Yes it makes it easier to move straight backwards and that's it, which is a problem, and MY POINT. Floyd and Jones can get away with it when their opponent is afraid to engage, leaning forward is another way to draw in a counter as they're in a compromised position and inviting in an attack. If you're leaning forwards you can weave more easily, but you can't slip or duck as if you could from a balanced position, or respond as quickly. I like how you've now resorted to insults as well.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are talking the whole god damn time about how much weight in put on the left foot when he is doing the lunging right where the inital process is generated by the right foot.
> A lunging right DOESN'T pivot, you push off with your right leg.


The initial process is generated by the triple extension of the hip, knee and ankle of the rear foot, yes. As you generate power with that back leg you then have to forcefully plant your front foot to stop the momentum, which in turn results in your hips whipping around with the elastic energy , which then stretches the area between your hips and shoulders, which then whips your arm through with the elastic energy. Each segment has to completely stop before the next segment starts in order to successfully utilise the stretch-shortening cycle and generate power through the kinetic chain. Without that weight/force on the front leg stopping the momentum from the rear leg then you're just falling into your opponent and pushing the punch, and you're going to be off balance when the punch is done. Which is exactly what you do. If you say "yes I'm a noob who is learning" then that's fine, but you're actually claiming that you know what you're doing.

Try throwing a baseball standing on one leg, it's just the back leg generating power right? :rolleyes


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> True, and I'm not even arguing weight on the front foot (I'll leave that to Bogo and tliang). Just look at the "mistakes" Rigo makes while launching the punch, though. Chin unguarded, rear hand down below waist level, punch coming from down by the hips, falling in, etc.
> 
> In actuality, the punch does not land if he doesn't make the exact technical errors that he made while throwing it.


They might be 'technical' mistakes from a boxing viewpoint but they're not 'movement' mistakes. Everything he does is biomechanically beautiful. When you have an athletically gifted fighter who is a master of movement who knows how to use their body then technical mistakes are just a way to draw movement from their opponent in order to utilise their own superior movement and make them pay. 
The problem is that you then get unathletic guys like Tilang thinking they can copy moves that the masters make, without having good movement themselves. Rigo is always balanced on both feet, his wide stance allows him to move his head in any direction without ever compromising his balance or moving his COG too far to the edge of his base of support. When he throws punches he is forcefully stomping into the ground with his front foot in order to allow his punches to whip through the kinetic chain.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> They might be 'technical' mistakes from a boxing viewpoint but they're not 'movement' mistakes. Everything he does is biomechanically beautiful. When you have an athletically gifted fighter who is a master of movement who knows how to use their body then technical mistakes are just a way to draw movement from their opponent in order to utilise their own superior movement and make them pay.
> The problem is that you then get unathletic guys like Tilang thinking they can copy moves that the masters make, without having good movement themselves. Rigo is always balanced on both feet, his wide stance allows him to move his head in any direction without ever compromising his balance or moving his COG too far to the edge of his base of support. When he throws punches he is forcefully stomping into the ground with his front foot in order to allow his punches to whip through the kinetic chain.


Interesting way of putting it. Without proper mechanics, you're left with someone more like Hamed.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting way of putting it. Without proper mechanics, you're left with someone more like Hamed.


Hamed's mechanics were exceptional, in the same way as Jones, Rigo etc.
Technically he was arguably the worst a world class boxer has ever been. His movement/mechanics were top notch, as evidenced by his acrobatics.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Hamed's mechanics were exceptional, in the same way as Jones, Rigo etc.
> Technically he was arguably the worst a world class boxer has ever been. His movement/mechanics were top notch, as evidenced by his acrobatics.


His upper body movement wasn't mechanically smooth IMO. His offense was, the power flowed smoothly throughout his body and transferred well into his punches. That being said, I haven't watched a ton of Hamed.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> His upper body movement wasn't mechanically smooth IMO. His offense was, the power flowed smoothly throughout his body and transferred well into his punches. That being said, I haven't watched a ton of Hamed.


Offensively his upper body movement was everything it had to be, loose and whipped through. He obviously didn't have the defensive finesse and feel of a guy like Rigo or Floyd though, he was almost purely an offensive fighter.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He often fights in straight lines, which is why he can be vulnerable to a jab or rushed back to the ropes to his detriment.
> 
> He doesn't throw at shoulder level with his left hook, which is why he's most vulnerable while throwing that shot.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much it


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

All I can say is LOL.

Anyway, I wish Floyd would have fought Pacquaio back in the day, especially if he would have used the technique he used against Ortiz and Judah. He would have got a beating. If anyone is capable of catching him lunging in or off balance, it's Pacquaio who also has excellent punching mechanics, which is one of the reasons he delivers so much power in his punches.

He has the explosiveness and the footwork to pull it off. Floyd would have to fight him like he fought Guerrero, but even then, I saw where Guerreo was landing that left uppercut to the body, initially, but just lacked the speed to continue with any attack.

Anyway, I still want the Pacquaio fight, (assuming Pac wins.)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ROACH said:


> All I can say is LOL.
> 
> Anyway, I wish Floyd would have fought Pacquaio back in the day, especially if he would have used the technique he used against Ortiz and Judah. He would have got a beating. If anyone is capable of catching him lunging in or off balance, it's Pacquaio who also has excellent punching mechanics, which is one of the reasons he delivers so much power in his punches.
> 
> ...


You can beat that dead horse by your damn self.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

TOTY


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The most gifted fighters just do things that have no place in any boxing textbook... because they can.


:deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oh I forgot one, he's sometimes over-sensitive to feints.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


>


FWIW, He's NOT "lunging" with that particular punch. Look at his right knee: He raises it and plants his lead foot further forward, before launching that big left. Look at how fast he's able to pull his head back afterwards.

Balance. :deal


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> FWIW, He's NOT "lunging" with that particular punch. Look at his right knee: He raises it and plants his lead foot further forward, before launching that big left. Look at how fast he's able to pull his head back afterwards.
> 
> Balance. :deal


No.

He's only on balance because he's managed to hit Nonito flush with the punch. Use your imagination and see what happens to his balance if he misses.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> No.
> 
> He's only on balance because he's managed to hit Nonito flush with the punch. Use your imagination and see what happens to his balance if he misses.


*****, please.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> *****, please.


You are incorrect, sir. Rigo gets wild _twice_ in that gif. The first time, he eats a short hook and is forced to reset. If he was already on balance, there would be no need to reset.

The second time, he LUNGES his UPPER TORSO forward and lands clean. The landed punch actually helps him to maintain his balance. He is able to take the risk because the now backtracking Donaire is in no real position to counter.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh I forgot one, he's sometimes over-sensitive to feints.


I say that's probably his biggest 'weakness' - what's really a hyper-sensitivty to punches in general. He's very overactive, and very easy to put on the defensive bc of that, it's a matter of controlling him from there.

Also his tendency to potshot, instead of throwing combinations. He leads with the same punches 9/10 which is either a left hook, jab or a right hand. DLH showed why Floyd's offense is lacking - somebody with a pretty average defense blocked his shots fairly easy because they rarely ever came in past singles or two's and with not much variety. Another reason why throwing with Floyd is a good idea.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You are incorrect, sir. Rigo gets wild _twice_ in that gif. The first time, he eats a short hook and is forced to reset. If he was already on balance, there would be no need to reset.
> 
> The second time, he LUNGES his UPPER TORSO forward and lands clean. The landed punch actually helps him to maintain his balance. He is able to take the risk because the now backtracking Donaire is in no real position to counter.


You are right about the first point (which I never talked about) and wrong on the second. His balance is just fine on the shot you seem to think is a lunge. His right foot is planted way forward, not under-or-behind his head, which would then be a lunge. If you still don't understand, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> I say that's probably his biggest 'weakness' - what's really a hyper-sensitivty to punches in general. He's very overactive, and very easy to put on the defensive bc of that, it's a matter of controlling him from there.
> 
> Also his tendency to potshot, instead of throwing combinations. *He leads with the same punches 9/10 which is either a left hook, jab or a right hand.* DLH showed why Floyd's offense is lacking - somebody with a pretty average defense blocked his shots fairly easy because they rarely ever came in past singles or two's and with not much variety. Another reason why throwing with Floyd is a good idea.


as opposed to nearly every other boxer who will primarily lead with a jab. Floyd is unpredictable in comparison


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> I say that's probably his biggest 'weakness' - what's really a hyper-sensitivty to punches in general. He's very overactive, and very easy to put on the defensive bc of that, it's a matter of controlling him from there.
> 
> Also his tendency to potshot, instead of throwing combinations. He leads with the same punches 9/10 which is either a left hook, jab or a right hand. DLH showed why Floyd's offense is lacking - somebody with a pretty average defense blocked his shots fairly easy because they rarely ever came in past singles or two's and with not much variety. Another reason why throwing with Floyd is a good idea.


Let's not pretend DLH shut Floyd's offense down, that simply wasn't the case. Oscar did a great job of blocking the left hook, but he couldn't deal with the versatility of Floyd's jab and the right hook upstairs. Floyd was able to test each punch out and by the later rounds he had a working offensive formula.

A lot of it had to do with the big size advantage Oscar had and the 10z gloves they were wearing. We all know Floyd hates them gloves, they aren't designed for welterweights, and he still steps in the ring around the welterweight limit. They visibly slow him down and allow more protection for his opponents.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> No.
> 
> He's only on balance because he's managed to hit Nonito flush with the punch. Use your imagination and see what happens to his balance if he misses.


Look at how firmly planted Rigo's right leg is, he stomps it into the ground in front of him both times before he whips the left through. That's not a 'Roy Jones falling in on Ruiz' sort of punch, that's a biomechanically perfect power punch.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Look at how firmly planted Rigo's right leg is, he stomps it into the ground in front of him both times before he whips the left through. That's not a 'Roy Jones falling in on Ruiz' sort of punch, that's a biomechanically perfect power punch.


You don't think there's any 'biomechanical' consequences to missing a punch like that? Try throwing it in space and get back to me. Your upper body weight will invariably fall forward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> I say that's probably his biggest 'weakness' - what's really a hyper-sensitivty to punches in general. He's very overactive, and very easy to put on the defensive bc of that, it's a matter of controlling him from there.
> 
> Also his tendency to potshot, instead of throwing combinations. He leads with the same punches 9/10 which is either a left hook, jab or a right hand. DLH showed why Floyd's offense is lacking - somebody with a pretty average defense blocked his shots fairly easy because they rarely ever came in past singles or two's and with not much variety. Another reason why throwing with Floyd is a good idea.


"It looks so much different when you're actually in there than from the outside". Floyd can pot shot with the same lead right hand 3 times in a row and each punch look completely different. His opponent will never see it coming either. And Floyd tends to throw more combinations when he's forced to. Oscar was blocking his pot shots, so Floyd starting throw more set up punches to land his big punches


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "It looks so much different when you're actually in there than from the outside". Floyd can pot shot with the same lead right hand 3 times in a row and each punch look completely different. His opponent will never see it coming either. And Floyd tends to throw more combinations when he's forced to. Oscar was blocking his pot shots, so Floyd starting throw more set up punches to land his big punches


Probably why you need an observant and knowledgeable cornerman to fight Floyd. "He's timing you with X feint", or "stop walking into X punch, use X instead".


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "It looks so much different when you're actually in there than from the outside". Floyd can pot shot with the same lead right hand 3 times in a row and each punch look completely different. His opponent will never see it coming either. And Floyd tends to throw more combinations when he's forced to. Oscar was blocking his pot shots, so Floyd starting throw more set up punches to land his big punches


What's funny is that Oscar basically went highguard just to thwart Floyd's "predictable" potshot offense. You'd think the taller and much bigger fighter wouldn't need to.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Probably why you need an observant and knowledgeable cornerman to fight Floyd. "He's timing you with X feint", or "stop walking into X punch, use X instead".


good point. Guerrero's corner seemed lost in there. Freddie Roach did pretty good corner work in contrast though



steviebruno said:


> What's funny is that Oscar basically went highguard just to thwart Floyd's "predictable" potshot offense. You'd think the taller and much bigger fighter wouldn't need to.


:yep Oscar practically fought like a short fighter in that fight except for his jab. I wonder is Canelo will adopt more of a highguard in their fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point. Guerrero's corner seemed lost in there. Freddie Roach did pretty good corner work in contrast though
> 
> :yep Oscar practically fought like a short fighter in that fight except for his jab. I wonder is Canelo will adopt more of a highguard in their fight


Floyd-Oscar is one of my fav fights. You get to see how Floyd is the superior chess player. Osscar got tricked


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd-Oscar is one of my fav fights. You get to see how Floyd is the superior chess player. Osscar got tricked


yeah I love that fight too. We get to see Floyd vs a guy with a significant weight advantage, atg jab plus a longer reach. Floyd had to be on his game in that fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point. Guerrero's corner seemed lost in there. Freddie Roach did pretty good corner work in contrast though


Definitely.



Bogotazo said:


> Oh I forgot one, he's sometimes over-sensitive to feints.


Can't leave this one gifless can we...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Can't leave this one gifless can we...


yeah Floyd is so defensive minded and fast twitch that he'll overreact to feints. Cotto used them beautifully.

Floyd will have to watch out for Canelo's feints especially when he's against the ropes. I've seen Canelo feint a right uppercut and follow up with a left hook to the body and then overhand right.
He also feinted a right hand and follow up with a double left hook (head then body)-right cross-left hook to the body when he had his sparring partner against the ropes.

I've actually stolen a few moves from Canelo :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Floyd is so defensive minded and fast twitch that he'll overreact to feints. Cotto used them beautifully.
> 
> Floyd will have to watch out for Canelo's feints especially when he's against the ropes. I've seen Canelo feint a right uppercut and follow up with a left hook to the body and then overhand right.
> He also feinted a right hand and follow up with a double left hook (head then body)-right cross-left hook to the body when he had his sparring partner against the ropes.
> ...


Floyd might not even get to the ropes :hey Canelo dashed my hopes of him improving on Cotto's performance against Floyd by opting not to pressure Trout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd might not even get to the ropes :hey Canelo dashed my hopes of him improving on Cotto's performance against Floyd by opting not to pressure Trout.


:yep good point. With Floyd Sr in the corner, they'll try to avoid the ropes at all costs and Canelo probably won't be pressing to get him there too much.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep good point. With Floyd Sr in the corner, they'll try to avoid the ropes at all costs and Canelo probably won't be pressing to get him there too much.


Though that might be Canelo's plan. If I were him, I'd be pressuring conservatively Joe Louis style. Inch forward, bit by bit, feint, explode, and step back out. His footspeed is lacking but he can take small steps forward and back at range.

Fighters generally don't do enough to reduce Floyd's accuracy. One poster said you should treat Floyd like a puncher, and that's right IMO.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I love that fight too. We get to see Floyd vs a guy with a significant weight advantage, atg jab plus a longer reach. Floyd had to be on his game in that fight


I always thought Oscar's jab was overrated personally. It dissapeared in the Floyd fight and it's success was mainly due to the size advantage and Floyd not being able to counter over the top of it.

I saw Oscar get out jabbed by Sugar Shane, who's jab was never great on it's own.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Though that might be Canelo's plan. If I were him, I'd be pressuring conservatively Joe Louis style. Inch forward, bit by bit, feint, explode, and step back out. His footspeed is lacking but he can take small steps forward and back at range.
> 
> Fighters generally don't do enough to reduce Floyd's accuracy. One poster said you should treat Floyd like a puncher, and that's right IMO.


Yeah that's what I would do too. He should try to pressure him in a way that won't drain all his energy and seeing him eat counter punches all night.

and I like that. Treat Floyd like a puncher. I've mentioned in the past how "Most fighters always think about how to break Floyd's defense, but I think the first thing to do it is take away Floyd's offense".


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thats just canelos problem. he cant generate that kind of output to beat floyd.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Sigh.How will Canelo fight Floyd? If you want to know how Canelo will fight Floyd, watch JCC vs his uncle, Roger Mayweather.Only difference is Floyd will be less aggressive with his punch output than his uncle, and Canelo will be the bigger man, instead of the other way around.At some point, just like JCC did against his uncle, Canelo will land a right cross.He'll probably land the first one early, when Mayweather is beggining to get comfortable, and returns his jab lackadaisically, and his countered for his defensive neglegence.Then the question will be, how will Mayweather's chin hold up? Unless Canelo is drained to the point of being a shell of himself, this will be a fight because even if Mayweather lowers his output, which I assume he will, this will give Canelo an opportunity to rest, so he will have the energy to press his opponent in the later rounds.You see, despite the appearence (an possible truth) of Canelo's poor stamina, he doesn't waste much movement. Like Chavez, he pressures you by confusing you with what he is going to do, staying far enough away to get away from your punches, but close enough to make you uncomfortable.He has the style that can lull his opponents into thinking they can fire off shots without getting hit in return or to respond with shots because they are giving into his pressure, even if he is not throwing anything, but slowly inching foward and occasionaly, tagging you with his heavy and accurate jab.So even if Mayweather opts to fight with a lowered output, offering his opponents, feints, angles and different looks, he will still give Canelo an opportunity.Perhaps not an opportunity to counter him early on, with a few exceptions, as it takes Mayweather a few rounds to get warmed up, meaning Canelo can win some early rounds with some eye catching shots, but a chance for Canelo to attack him in the later rounds, and impose his strength and combinations.Mayweather has excellent defense, especially on the ropes; however, he is not a huge threat on the ropes. He doesn't fire off game changing shots on the ropes, but instead opts to tire his opponent out.The problem is, the majority of his opponents that choose to fight with this style rush him from the onset, expending all their energy and allowing Mayweather to finish strong.That's what seperates Canelo from the rest of his opponents. He will fight only fight when he should be fighting.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Sigh.How will Canelo fight Floyd? If you want to know how Canelo will fight Floyd, watch JCC vs his uncle, Roger Mayweather.Only difference is Floyd will be less aggressive with his punch output than his uncle, and Canelo will be the bigger man, instead of the other way around.At some point, just like JCC did against his uncle, Canelo will land a right cross.He'll probably land the first one early, when Mayweather is beggining to get comfortable, and returns his jab lackadaisically, and his countered for his defensive neglegence.Then the question will be, how will Mayweather's chin hold up? Unless Canelo is drained to the point of being a shell of himself, this will be a fight because even if Mayweather lowers his output, which I assume he will, this will give Canelo an opportunity to rest, so he will have the energy to press his opponent in the later rounds.You see, despite the appearence (an possible truth) of Canelo's poor stamina, he doesn't waste much movement. Like Chavez, he pressures you by confusing you with what he is going to do, staying far enough away to get away from your punches, but close enough to make you uncomfortable.He has the style that can lull his opponents into thinking they can fire off shots without getting hit in return or to respond with shots because they are giving into his pressure, even if he is not throwing anything, but slowly inching foward and occasionaly, tagging you with his heavy and accurate jab.So even if Mayweather opts to fight with a lowered output, offering his opponents, feints, angles and different looks, he will still give Canelo an opportunity.Perhaps not an opportunity to counter him early on, with a few exceptions, as it takes Mayweather a few rounds to get warmed up, meaning Canelo can win some early rounds with some eye catching shots, but a chance for Canelo to attack him in the later rounds, and impose his strength and combinations.Mayweather has excellent defense, especially on the ropes; however, he is not a huge threat on the ropes. He doesn't fire off game changing shots on the ropes, but instead opts to tire his opponent out.The problem is, the majority of his opponents that choose to fight with this style rush him from the onset, expending all their energy and allowing Mayweather to finish strong.That's what seperates Canelo from the rest of his opponents. He will fight only fight when he should be fighting.


If Canelo sits back and allows Floyd to dictate pace and get off first, he's gonna get his ass beat.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

TFG said:


> I always thought Oscar's jab was overrated personally. It dissapeared in the Floyd fight and it's success was mainly due to the size advantage and Floyd not being able to counter over the top of it.
> 
> I saw Oscar get out jabbed by Sugar Shane, who's jab was never great on it's own.


HIs jab didn't disappear out of nowhere. Oscar has always been a confused fighter who wasn't fully aware of what was going on. Larry Merchant provided him with a logical excuse to latch onto by saying he stopped jabbing.

Oscar's cooled down on the jabs because Floyd was blasting jabs back at him


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Alvarez has said he believes pressure is the key to beating Floyd.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Alvarez has said he believes pressure is the key to beating Floyd.


Right, but his pressure is not like Hatton or Cotto's pressure. He won't overexert himself. He'll fight him like JCC fought his uncle. You won't see much of a punch output early on from Canelo, but when he does land, it will be an eye catching shot, especially early on. His heavy, accurate jab will also give Floyd problems, and possibly cause Floyd to throw more punches than he is accustomed to. Floyd's best bet is to fight him exactly how he fought Marquez, and hope that Canelo is too slow to counter against Floyd.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point. Guerrero's corner seemed lost in there. Freddie Roach did pretty good corner work in contrast though
> 
> :yep Oscar practically fought like a short fighter in that fight except for his jab. I wonder is Canelo will adopt more of a highguard in their fight


"Come on Miho! You gotta go in there and BOOM BOOOM! And throw the punch and be BOOOM! he's nothing! BOOM BOOM BOOOM!" - Guerrero Snr to Guerroro Jnr vs Floyd.



Bogotazo said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Can't leave this one gifless can we...


Floyd is so elite that we have to highlight the several few occasions when an opponent actually landed a clean (or sorta clean) shot :yep, and then proceed to make theories based on these anomalies as to how to beat him.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd might not even get to the ropes :hey Canelo dashed my hopes of him improving on Cotto's performance against Floyd by opting not to pressure Trout.


 Compeltely different fight bogo... I wouldn't reead to much into that. Trout was huge, rather awkward southpaw, and Canelo opted to fight a defensive fight. Floyd is smaller, orthdox, and Canelo tends to press the attack in those situations. Really think your underestimating Canelo in this fight, your gonna be surprised trust me (assuming he comes in healthy).


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> (assuming he comes in healthy).


 14 pounds in 30 days is a big ask. canelo is already playing catchup while Floyd is at his fight weight


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> HIs jab didn't disappear out of nowhere. Oscar has always been a confused fighter who wasn't fully aware of what was going on. Larry Merchant provided him with a logical excuse to latch onto by saying he stopped jabbing.
> 
> Oscar's cooled down on the jabs because Floyd was blasting jabs back at him


1. Oscar has never been a confused fighter, he has always had good ring IQ. His aggression got the better of him sometimes but he was always capable of making adjustments and finding the right shots.

2. Floyd's jab wasn't stopping Oscar's jab, it's the right hand counter that would of stopped the jab, and Floyd wasn't landing that shot. Oscar's jab stopped because he was landing it less and less. When you throw a shot and it doesn't land, you immediately hesitate before throwing it again. I believe this is why Oscar felt like he couldn't pull the trigger in the second half of the fight. He was tired and he was sick of his shot not landing.

Floyd's increase in output may of helped, but he didn't single handily take away Oscar's jab, that is somewhat of a myth.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

People don't understand that Canelo doesn't have to fight at a fast pace early. One or two eye catching shots could potentially win him the round. His goal early is to make Mayweather uncomfortable, and throw more punches than he needs to throw. And this is not something we haven't see Mayweather do in the past. Against Ortiz, his workrate was much higher than we are used to seeing, and he started getting the FUCK BEAT OUTTA HIM in the fourth round before he told Ortiz to throw the fight, and allowed him to be in a commercial with his fiance, and bang her while Floyd watched.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Compeltely different fight bogo... I wouldn't reead to much into that. Trout was huge, rather awkward southpaw, and Canelo opted to fight a defensive fight. Floyd is smaller, orthdox, and Canelo tends to press the attack in those situations. Really think your underestimating Canelo in this fight, your gonna be surprised trust me (assuming he comes in healthy).


But even in fights like against Mosley, where he could hunted down and walked through Mosley, he opted not to. Floyd may not hit as hard as Shane or be as big and awkward as Trout, but his speed and timing will intimidate Canelo enough that he takes a step back once in a while and provides Floyd the opportunity to back/sidestep and reset. He revealed his mentality of a more careful boxer-puncher who can be convinced to hang back every now and then, rather than a relentless pressure fighter who cuts off the ring at every opportunity.

Canelo has a capacity to improve greatly from fight to fight, so he does have a chance, but unless it's some dramatic improvement, I don't expect him to win or even top Cotto's performance.



browsing said:


> several few occasions when an opponent actually landed a clean (or sorta clean) shot :yep, and then proceed to make theories based on these anomalies as to how to beat him.


IMO it makes it easier that Floyd is so defensively good; the patterns reveal themselves more saliently.

(From an outside observer's standpoint that is.)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

TFG said:


> 1. Oscar has never been a confused fighter, he has always had good ring IQ. His aggression got the better of him sometimes but he was always capable of making adjustments and finding the right shots.
> 
> 2. Floyd's jab wasn't stopping Oscar's jab, it's the right hand counter that would of stopped the jab, and Floyd wasn't landing that shot. Oscar's jab stopped because he was landing it less and less. When you throw a shot and it doesn't land, you immediately hesitate before throwing it again. I believe this is why Oscar felt like he couldn't pull the trigger in the second half of the fight. He was tired and he was sick of his shot not landing.
> 
> Floyd's increase in output may of helped, but he didn't single handily take away Oscar's jab, that is somewhat of a myth.


Watch the fight again sometime when you have an ample amount of free time to yourself. Oscar was confused in there as Floyd set him up and nailed him with big shots. There wasn't a display of uncontrollable aggression and finding the right shots when he fought Floyd. He tried to keep up with Floyd and would follow him around at times.

Now you're stereotyping based off what Floyd usually does. His right hand counter in the DLH fight was used over the top of Oscar's hook. They would alternative between who was jabbing. The jabber of the moment would generally be in control of the flow of the fight. Oscar got royally screwed when he couldn't fuck with Floyd in the jabbing game


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Watch the fight again sometime when you have an ample amount of free time to yourself. Oscar was confused in there as Floyd set him up and nailed him with big shots. There wasn't a display of uncontrollable aggression and finding the right shots when he fought Floyd. He tried to keep up with Floyd and would follow him around at times.
> 
> Now you're stereotyping based off what Floyd usually does. His right hand counter in the DLH fight was used over the top of Oscar's hook. They would alternative between who was jabbing. The jabber of the moment would generally be in control of the flow of the fight. Oscar got royally screwed when he couldn't fuck with Floyd in the jabbing game


I've watched the fight plenty of times.

1. You're changing your argument, first it was "Oscar has always been a confused fighter" then when I retort with the opinion that he has shown the contrary to that throughout his career, your argument then becomes "He was confused in the Floyd fight". Being 'confused' in a fight against the best fighter of the generation does not equate to having no ring IQ in general, which was the point I was responding to. If Oscar was as confused as you're saying, why was he blocking a lot of Floyd's shots and applying a solid and successful (relative) game plan? The reason Oscar lost was not because he didn't have the intelligence, he lost because he was out boxed in the latter half of the fight. A prime De La Hoya would of made that fight a lot closer and there's a good chance he would of won it.

2. Nothing you said has anything to do with Oscar not using his jab as much in the second half of the fight. I'm fully aware of the right hand rolling counters Floyd was landing, but that's not the counter that he uses to take away his opponents jab. Against Mosley and Cotto (in spells) he was able to anticipate the jab and counter with a straight right hand, he couldn't do that in the DLH fight. Floyd was jabbing all the way through the fight, it didn't stop Oscar jabbing initially. What did stop him was a mixture of physical fatigue and inaccuracy. It wasn't just "Floyd adjusting" like a lot of folk like to make out. There was no direct adjustment that dealt with Oscar's jab in that fight.

This brings me back to my original point that Oscar's jab was never that great, he often got discouraged and stopped throwing it with the same conviction, that can be seen in a number of fights. You didn't really reply to my point, you just made a very vague point that I'm not sure I even understand.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

TFG said:


> I've watched the fight plenty of times.
> 
> 1. You're changing your argument, first it was "Oscar has always been a confused fighter" then when I retort with the opinion that he has shown the contrary to that throughout his career, your argument then becomes "He was confused in the Floyd fight". Being 'confused' in a fight against the best fighter of the generation does not equate to having no ring IQ in general, which was the point I was responding to. If Oscar was as confused as you're saying, why was he blocking a lot of Floyd's shots and applying a solid and successful (relative) game plan? The reason Oscar lost was not because he didn't have the intelligence, he lost because he was out boxed in the latter half of the fight. A prime De La Hoya would of made that fight a lot closer and there's a good chance he would of won it.
> 
> ...


1) He was confused because he was significantly outlanded in meaningful shots and was unable to do his usual making adjustments to find the right shots as you pointed out. Something is up if you can't do what you usually can do. Floyd figured out how to set him up with big shots, and he was unable to stop them. Then he would follow Floyd around not doing much.

2) They switched back and fourth between who would be jabbing. The guy jabbing at the time would typically be in control in that moment. If Floyd was jabbing, Oscar wouldn't be jabbing. If Oscar was jabbing, Floyd wouldn't be jabbing. It's a very subtle dynamic that occurred during that fight that a lot of people missed out on. Hence my suggestion to set aside an ample amount of time for a long careful rewatch. In the end, Floyd outjabbed his AZZ

You accept that Oscar had a history of being discouraged from jabbing but suggest it simply disappeared in the Floyd fight because Oscar got tired and sloppy. Why would Oscar's tendency to be discouraged not get taken advantage of when he was boxing someone who's great at discouraging their opponents


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 1) He was confused because he was significantly outlanded in meaningful shots and was unable to do his usual making adjustments to find the right shots as you pointed out. Something is up if you can't do what you usually can do. Floyd figured out how to set him up with big shots, and he was unable to stop them. Then he would follow Floyd around not doing much.
> 
> 2) They switched back and fourth between who would be jabbing. The guy jabbing at the time would typically be in control in that moment. If Floyd was jabbing, Oscar wouldn't be jabbing. If Oscar was jabbing, Floyd wouldn't be jabbing. It's a very subtle dynamic that occurred during that fight that a lot of people missed out on. Hence my suggestion to set aside an ample amount of time for a long careful rewatch. In the end, Floyd outjabbed his AZZ
> 
> You accept that Oscar had a history of being discouraged from jabbing but suggest it simply disappeared in the Floyd fight because Oscar got tired and sloppy. Why would Oscar's tendency to be discouraged not get taken advantage of when he was boxing someone who's great at discouraging their opponents


1. You aren't making any sense here. Your statement was that Oscar ALWAYS looks confused. Now your selectively choosing to focus only on the Floyd fight. My reply refereed to your generalization of Oscar's ring IQ. As I said, he has always been an intelligent fighter who makes adjustments. No one is saying Floyd didn't deserve to win the fight, you're going on a bit of a tangent.

2. No offense, but that's a pretty obvious observation that I'm sure a lot of people picked up on. Everyone knew that when Oscar was using his jab he was backing up Floyd and controlling him. In the latter half of the fight, he wasn't using his jab as much, and Floyd was using his more. I don't know why you think hardly anyone picked up on that. Oscar's jab faded late in the fight because _he_ faded, not just because Floyd made adjustments. Oscar's jab wasn't landing that much in the fight, but it was backing Floyd up. An old Oscar could only throw his jab for so long before the missing and fatigue set in. That's exactly what happened. Irrespective of whether Floyd started hitting him more, Oscar was losing his authoritative jab as the fight went on.

3. Because I'm not just going to assume Oscar losing his jab was entirely down to Floyd, when there's plenty of evidence to suggest otherwise. Oscar was clearly tiring and it's difficult to keep up a snappy double and triple jab when you are tiring. That's the simple truth. Did Floyd making him miss have a lot to do with that? Absolutely. It was an amalgamation of factors that lead to Oscar's jab dissapearing, not just one factor. That's something you need to appreciate here.

A prime Oscar would have been able to keep up that jab for longer and he would of been quicker in the combinations. As Floyd ups the pace his jab would have lost steam, but that's just because Oscar's jab ain't that great, he always does that. Oscar being past his best in the actual fight amplified this pattern.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Watch the fight again sometime when you have an ample amount of free time to yourself. Oscar was confused in there as Floyd set him up and nailed him with big shots. There wasn't a display of uncontrollable aggression and finding the right shots when he fought Floyd. He tried to keep up with Floyd and would follow him around at times.
> 
> Now you're stereotyping based off what Floyd usually does. His right hand counter in the DLH fight was used over the top of Oscar's hook. They would alternative between who was jabbing. The jabber of the moment would generally be in control of the flow of the fight. Oscar got royally screwed when he couldn't fuck with Floyd in the jabbing game


 @TFG FLoyd usually does his pull counter to take away a fighter's jab like with you mentioned with Mosley, but against Oscar, Floyd was catching and parrying Oscar's jab and throwing his back in order to neutralize it.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

It was Mayweather's control of distance after a few rounds that took Oscar's jab away. After that, Floyd timed his leads and counters. Used his jab to offset anything else Oscar tried after


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @TFG FLoyd usually does his pull counter to take away a fighter's jab like with you mentioned with Mosley, but against Oscar, *Floyd was catching and parrying Oscar's jab and throwing his back in order to neutralize it.*





JDK said:


> It was Mayweather's control of distance after a few rounds that took Oscar's jab away. After that, Floyd timed his leads and counters. *Used his jab to offset anything else Oscar tried after*


yep it's simple but easy to miss for whatever reason

I'll need to create a video on this fight


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*TFG* FLoyd usually does his pull counter to take away a fighter's jab like with you mentioned with Mosley, but against Oscar, Floyd was catching and parrying Oscar's jab and throwing his back in order to neutralize it.


He was indeed, but he was doing that throughout the entire fight. Oscar never had any real success landing the jab in the center of the ring. The success come from backing Floyd up with double and triple jabs that Floyd certainly wasn't parrying. The ability to double and triple jab lessened as he tired. Floyd upping his workrate had an effect, but you can't ignore the fact a past his best De La Hoya, in the latter rounds of the fight isn't going to be able to fire off triple jabs as well as he could in the beginning of the fight.

The singular jabs in the center of the ring that Floyd was parrying aren't really relevant here. It's all about the jabs that backed him up, that's where the success was coming from. Those jabs didn't need to land, they just needed to push him back. You can only maintain a jab for so long when you are tired and missing a lot.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yep it's simple but easy to miss for whatever reason
> 
> I'll need to create a video on this fight


Again, the single jabs aren't relevant here. Oscar wasn't having any real success with single jabs at any point in the fight. Floyd was parrying a lot of them and hitting back with his own.

The effective jabbing come from the double and triple jabs that backed Floyd up on to the ropes. Those are the jabs that stopped late in the fight. If you watch the fight again, you will see that Oscar is still throwing jabs, he's just not throwing an authoritative jabs in succession. They take a lot out of you, especially when they are missing.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

To further demonstrate my point, watch the way Oscar closes the distance in the beginning of the video by doubling up his jab. Jabbing to Floyd's chests pushes him back and square's his body upon the ropes. That's why Roach was begging for the jab.

Now look at 9:36 and 10.05 and see the difference in the jab. In the first example he throws two pawing jabs that miss, his hands go straight down after the shot and he looks pretty dejected. In the second example, Oscar pokes the jab out twice but there's nothing in them to push Floyd back and square him up. Interestingly enough, he does land probably the best shot of the fight after in one of the only times he squares up the right hand. There's no parrying from Floyd here at all, there's just no power jabs left in Oscar.

The last quarter of the fight is Oscar following Floyd around looking tired. Whenever he gets close he paws out the jab instead of powering it out, and that allows Floyd to escape off the ropes. He didn't have the energy or desire to power out the double and triple jabs like he was earlier in the fight. You can't say this is all down to Floyd neutralizes his jab because it simply isn't true, it's all there on video.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

floyds weakest r gucci and man purses


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Bogotazo won by TKO in round 1.


:deal

Not thats how you "Hit Em Up" 2pac style.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL look at you try to justify your bs with more bs. *No one in here will agree with the bs you listed *as Floyd's weaknesses bc he hardly make those errors...


Seems your prediction was a bit off there, tliang.

This bit was funny.



tliang1000 said:


> How about the clips *where he didn't do the things you label him as*???? What about those....? SMH.


That's like telling the traffic judge that the photo of you speeding isn't fair because the cops didn't present all the pictures of you NOT speeding.

But seriously, t, you're taking a serious ass-fucking in this thread.

There'll be rectal bleeding for weeks.

Do yourself a favour an scurry off for while, an' hope folks forget you before you post again


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You don't think there's any 'biomechanical' consequences to missing a punch like that? Try throwing it in space and get back to me. Your upper body weight will invariably fall forward.


It absolutely won't, do you actually think Rigo pushes off Donaire with that punch? With his foot in front of him he can easily use his lower body to overcome anything his upper body could do to his balance.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

People don't understand that Canelo doesn't have to fight at a fast pace early. One or two eye catching shots could potentially win him the round. His goal early is to make Mayweather uncomfortable, and throw more punches than he needs to throw. And this is not something we haven't see Mayweather do in the past.

Against Ortiz, his workrate was much higher than we are used to seeing, and he started getting the *FUCK BEAT OUTTA HIM *in the fourth round before he told Ortiz to throw the fight, and allowed him to be in a commercial with his fiance, and bang her while Floyd watched.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Seems your prediction was a bit off there, tliang.
> 
> This bit was funny.
> 
> ...


LOL you are retarded. Just bc someone posted some pics of Floyd getting hit = a weakness? Boxing is fast paced. That's why boxers perform a high repetition of whatever they are working on so when it is time to use it, their body would perform automatically. Your analogy sucks.

It is very clear that people are over analyzing Floyd and his so called weaknesses. 
And i have stated, Bogo can say that he is "often" very heavy on the front foot all he wants but it doesn't change the fact that Floyd fights majority of his fights on the backfoot, retreating, baiting guys to come in so he can counter. Just bc he fought somewhat flat footed or leaning in once in a while doesn't mean he is "front foot heavy".

And boxing posters being irrational and too proud to admit that they are wrong doesn't surprise me either.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd is one of the most complete boxers of all time and one of his biggest strength is his form, fundamentals, boxing IQ able to adapt and adjust very quickly. He hardly gets hit by the same punch throughout the match so not many people would be able to cope his athleticism on top of his skills. 

The obvious weakness of Floyd is his fragile hands which on more than one occasion have caused him to drop his work rate/power. Also, he can be outworked. His punching power is not great.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

ROACH said:


> Against Ortiz, his workrate was much higher than we are used to seeing, and he started getting the *FUCK BEAT OUTTA HIM *in the fourth round before he told Ortiz to throw the fight, and allowed him to be in a commercial with his fiance, and bang her while Floyd watched.


Why are you here?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Seems your prediction was a bit off there, tliang.
> 
> This bit was funny.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo will be destroyed


----------

